# [J] Japan | road infrastructure • Expressways



## kingsdl76

Japan really is f%@ing amazing!!....always ahead of the rest.


----------



## mundobq

A look of japanese expressways in 1972, from "Solaris", Tarkovsky's film...

Look from 2:20 to 8:35

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KN23sNW1MRA

And from "Lost in Translation", a few years ago... (2:58 'til the end)

http://mx.youtube.com/watch?v=jZRECWcW89g


----------



## Nongkhai_tong

very coool !


----------



## mwg12a

Man, that elevated road going through a building seems like almost in the space age, they probably would invent the floating automobiles in the future.


----------



## zaphod

The lighting under the bridges is so cool

I wish american urban freeways built during the 60's were like this. Instead of demolishing entire neighborhoods, something like that wouldve been less invasive


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Japanese expressways have only a third of capacity as a usual American urban freeway. Hence the huge traffic jams. Japanese cities are completely different as their American counterparts. 

Japanese cities can rely on public transportation, while US suburbia is usually to big to build an affordable and efficient public transportation.


----------



## japanese001

*melody road*

It is installed in the whole country from 2004.
Music plays by friction.
I help speed control and here song and prevention of sleepiness.
http://www.shibetsu.net/melodyroad/melody/sample-melody.wav


----------



## keber

Someone should make stretch of road with Blue Danube playing. :lol:


----------



## RawLee

Very funny! Are those holes om the pavement or standing-out metal stripes?


----------



## Verso

Haha!  What about noise pollution, especially at night?


----------



## RawLee

^^Hm...good idea! Build the "silent night" into the road in cities!


----------



## Jeroen669

They also could use things like these to prevent sleepyness. 

More OT: those stripes are quite annoying. There used to be a lot of these things in Holland, especially near city-limits, but nowadays they are almost everywhere replaced by speed bumps...


----------



## zaphod

*Sources on Japanese Expressways*

Does anyone know a good site that has pictures and details on the highway system in Japan?

language does not matter, as long as there are plenty of good pictures. 

I spend a lot of time on Google Earth looking at Japan, particularly the Tokyo area. The freeways are intricate and amazing, and I wish I could see some better pictures of maps of them. The language barrier has made it a pain to look up anything on them. I can't speak japanese or google search using japanese characters so all my searches are in english and they seem to turn up very little.


----------



## wyqtor

Yeah, I know your pain. Japanese expressways are so fantastic, but pictures and videos are very rare for some reason...


----------



## tablemtn

In Japanese, the name of the Shuto expressway network is written as:

首都高速道路

Try copying and pasting that into Youtube, search engines, etc.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

You might wanna search the expressway on English wikipedia, and then look for the Japanese wikipedia version, and enter that in Google.


----------



## TheCat

This guy has quite a lot of nice videos of the Japanese road system, but I'm afraid most of them are not motorways, but just regular 2-lane roads. But still, the videos are quite cool.


----------



## Draminoss

i visit 2003 Tokyo and i love this crazy City, but to drive in Tokyo is the hell, so much traffic and so expensive to parking a car. In the Ginza area about 20 Euros for one Hour.


----------



## japanese001

*Morning drive in Tokyo*

Morning drive in Tokyo 01
high-resolution http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmCfeio83s8&fmt=6




Morning drive in Tokyo 03 east
high-resolution http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpT3UwsSl2Y&fmt=6




Morning drive in Tokyo 05 Tokyo Station outskirts
high-resolution http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9ZpnFeEDT0&fmt=6




Tokyo Metropolitan Expressway in the early morning 02
high-resolution http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NoNU1dDUEXQ&feature=related&fmt=6





vehicle of Kanto
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=20274306#post20274306


----------



## Kese

Amazing videos. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## TheCat

Great videos! I subscribed! Did you make them?


----------



## Alle

Very clean and beautiful. Not congested at all for such a large metropolis. Good traffic infrastructure Tokyo .

How do the speed limits look in Tokyo and Japan?


----------



## LtBk

100km/h for Japan. I noticed that Japanese drivers stay on the passing lane after passing a car.


----------



## mojaBL

maybe because they drive on the left hand side


----------



## x-type

looks like tracks from video games! great stuff


----------



## channel

nice videos:cheers:


----------



## commodore

Awsome vids! Thanks for sharing :cheers:


----------



## Anekdote

Cool videos... the streets look very empty at that time. I remeber when i was in Japan in summer, I stuck many times in a traffic jam in Tokyo.



mojaBL said:


> maybe because they drive on the left hand side


It's not the reason, they are just polite and social drivers. When I stuck in a traffic jam, I also noticed they didnt try to push foward and often switch the lines.


----------



## x-type

i find it interesting how exits appear on both sides!


----------



## aswnl

Nice videos !

Some remarks:
- Why do most motorways don't have any shoulder ?
- The lanes on the local streets seem very narrow to me.
- Ludicrous number of traffic lights, most of them could use some tuning...


----------



## RKC

man, there's NO SPACE at all


----------



## Rebasepoiss

^^ No shit, Sherlock! It's Tokyo!


----------



## The Knowledgeable

aswnl said:


> Nice videos !
> 
> Some remarks:
> - Why do most motorways don't have any shoulder ?
> - The lanes on the local streets seem very narrow to me.
> - Ludicrous number of traffic lights, most of them could use some tuning...


I'm not Japanese and I know the answer.  (no offence of course)

Tokyo is extremely dense and they don't have enough space to build these wide highways. Unlike the US, in which the commercial zones moved to surround the freeways, in Japan expressways were built after the urban layout was already there. So roads are extremely narrow and expressways are four lanes with no shoulders and are built on hideously expensive bridges and flyovers.


----------



## RKC

Rebasepoiss said:


> ^^ No shit, Sherlock! It's Tokyo!


thats what i ment too, and it was a remark to aswnl's post. 
i thought that was clear without emoticons or quoting, since it was right after his remark...


----------



## aswnl

When building on viaducts there's plenty of space to make some hard shoulders only a few metres wide. Seems more a question of construction costs to me - on the other hand I see a lot of toll booths...


----------



## Maxx☢Power

A beautiful set of photos from Tokyo interchanges on Flickr


----------



## Hezery99

As far as I know, the maximum speed limit on Japanese expressways is only 100 km/h, and motorcycles with engine displacement lower than 125 cc are not allowed to be used there, am I right?

In addition, not all expressways in Japan are 4-lane expressways - there are some 2-lane expressways with standards similar with Swiss autostrasse.


----------



## japanese001

Aqua-Line
high-resolution http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bb4OeVkpyBo&fmt=6


----------



## RV

Why are nearly all expressways 2x2-laned? In a metropolis of 42,000,000 inhabitants...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

RV said:


> Why are nearly all expressways 2x2-laned? In a metropolis of 42,000,000 inhabitants...


You think Tokyo would be a 24/7 parking lot on it's expressways. However, the Tokyo density justifies it's gigantic public transport system and since there are like no parking spots, everybody is kind of forced onto the trains and subways.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

^^ 57% of people in Tokyo metropolitan area use trains as their primary mean of transport. I think the percentage in Tokyo municipality is even bigger. Which is good, because if commuting was done by car, it would be HELL.

But rail transport is a very important part of life in Japan irrespective of where one lives.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There's no space for massive freeways in Tokyo. However, I wonder how the daily traffic situation is. New York has a massive public transportation, yet it drowns in traffic jams.


----------



## LtBk

I think its because large percentage of NY metro live in car centric suburbia.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

I've heard that traffic in Tokyo is pretty jammed too. Think about it. Even if only 10% of the people use a car to go to work, it means there are still 1-2 million cars on the streets and highways of Tokyo.


----------



## Timon91

^^Japanese are always able to control everything  
They'll definately be able to control traffic jams. I'm not sure, but I think lots of people use the metro as their commute. Furthermore, I don't think that there are lots of people from the outer regions working in Tokyo; and I think lots of people live within the area that the cities' public transport serves, since most Japanese are workaholics and don't want to spoil time in the crowded public transport. If I'm wrong, tell me, I've never been to Japan


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Wikipedia says nothing about congestion in Tokyo. I wonder how many households in Tokyo actually own a car.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Wiki only says automobiles have a "secondary role" in Urban transport, however, that doesn't say so much, since if indeed like 20% uses their car daily, it would mean that there are over 7 million cars daily used in the metropolitan area. That's the same as the entire Dutch automobile stock. We know what kind of problems that brings on freeways that have a way too low level of service.


----------



## Manila-X

Oh man great videos! After seeing this I want to play *Maximum Tune*!


----------



## espada89

japans metropolitan expressways has very good network ass well but too narrow.but tokyo has more terrible train(and metro)network to ease trafic jam of ewpressways.samething also in osaka metro area.
in japan,nagoya area is known as having better road network for their size.
bcz they are empire of toyota.lol joke.mayb bcz they wer able to maintain space unlike tokyo.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Tokyo traffic around 19.30 hrs


----------



## DJZG

nice pictures  

btw chris... shame i don't understand a word japanese  reading map and assuming something is very difficult in this case


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's a realtime map of traffic congestion.


----------



## Timon91

I assume that the red lines represent the jams :clown:


----------



## keber

Actually doesn't look bad, considering the size and density of the city.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It was around 7.30 pm, but I don't know how long Japanese rushhours last. The majority takes the train to work I assume. 

Check out this video of the Shuto Expressway (network) between Tokyo and Kawasaki


----------



## Timon91

^^










And I thought that the Amsterdam subway could be full hno:


----------



## redstone

What happens if the poor guy right in the centre of the carriage wants to alight?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I probably will not be comfortable in Tokyo, too much people close around me.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Some Tokyo expressways:


----------



## castermaild55

http://www.flickr.com/


----------



## japanese001

*大橋シールドマシンが貫通 - 首都高速道路「大橋ジャンクション」報道公開*

首都高速道路は23日、東京都目黒区に建設中の「大橋ジャンクション」の地下ルートを掘り進んできた「大橋シールドマシン」を報道公開した。今回は、同マシンが国道246号と環状6号(山手通り)の地下を、片道約430m掘り進んだところで折り返し、再び出発点に戻ってきた時点での公開となる。この到達で、中央環状新宿線(熊野町ジャンクション～大橋ジャンクション間、11km)のシールド掘削はほぼ終了ということになる。
大橋ジャンクションは、国道246号上を通過する高速3号渋谷線と、中央環状新宿線(2009年完成予定)と中央環状品川線(2013年完成予定)を接続するループ状のジャンクションで、高架を走る渋谷線と地下を通り抜ける中央環状線を結ぶための大規模な工事が現在も進められている。敷地面積は国立競技場のグラウンドと同程度。地上ループ部分は4層構造、地下連絡部分は上下線が縦に並ぶ「上下併設」構造になっていて、ループ中央部分は換気所などが設けられる。
大橋シールドマシンには世界初の試みがある。上下に並べられたトンネルをつくるにあたり、上段部分のトンネルを2006年夏から掘り始めた同マシンは、折り返し地点となる大橋ジャンクション地下部分でUターンし、下段まで高さを落として再び下段部分を掘削していくというジャッキダウン・Uターン方式を採用。この世界初となるUターンで、大幅なコスト削減につなげている。
今回の報道公開では、大橋ジャンクション地下から、すでに地下トンネルとして整備された3号方面連絡路(上段)を約430m歩き、大橋シールドマシンの出発点である「松見坂立杭」(山手通り)内の地下を見学した。中央環状新宿線方面連絡路となる下段には、任務をほぼ終えた大橋シールドマシンが顔を出し、両方向の道路が縦に並ぶ状態を確認できた。
ループ部分の屋上も見学。屋上部分は緑化され一般の入場が可能な公園として整備される。また、同ジャンクションに隣接するかたちで、地上27階建てと41階建ての再開発ビルが2棟建設される。屋上の公園とこの再開発ビルは連絡歩道橋で結ばれる予定だ。
中央環状新宿線の大橋ジャンクション～西新宿ジャンクション間が開通すると、3号渋谷線の東名高速道方面と、放射状に延びる中央道、東北道、常磐道、京葉道とが、中央環状線で結ばれ、都心を経由せずに連絡できるようになる。同区間は2009年度の開通を目指し、現在急ピッチで工事が進められている。

映像
http://www.fnn-news.com/news/video/wmv_300.html?file=sp2008102316_hd_300


----------



## keber

Two TBM tubes one above another and above all street with viaduct? Masterwork!


----------



## castermaild55

Ohashi JC
they say 50% of expressways traffic jam is solved by this


























































































































































http://radiate.jp/archives/2006/08/10164126.php
http://radiate.jp/archives/2007/12/15123333.php


----------



## D.D.

OMG!! those videos are just impressive.... :master:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Some traffic volumes for the Tokyo area. (source: Japanese wikipedia). 

Remember nearly all Tokyo expressways are 2x2 lanes.

Route C1 (Inner Circular): 120,000
Route C2 (Central Circular): 97,000
Route 1 (Ueno / Haneda): 47,000 (Tokyo airport vicinity)
Route 2 (Meguro): 45,000
Route 3 (Shibuya): 98,000
Route 4 (Shinjuku): 97,000
Route 5 (Ikebukuro): 90,000
Route 6 (Mukojima): 77,000
Route 7 (Komatsugawa): 57,000
Route 9 (Fukagawa): 56,000
Route 11 (Daiba): 68,000
Route S1 (Kawaguchi): 82,500

Under optimal alignement, 70,000 is about the limit for a free-flow situation (2x2 lanes). Tokyo's expressways are far from optimal alignement due to too compact interchanges and curves, so it's not a surprise most expressways are jammed a lot.


----------



## skydive

japan is indeed top of the world


----------



## redstone

castermaild55 said:


> Ohashi JC
> they say 50% of expressways traffic jam is solved by this


What is this?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I think it's a loop. Near the Shibuya Route (#3).


----------



## redstone

Loop? What does that mean


----------



## konthaimaitalorkan

Interchange looks like a building. Inside that loop structure is a expressway interchange.


----------



## Timon91

Why would that solve traffic jams?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Because there's no beltway on the western side of Tokyo. Eastern and Northern side have the C2, which is planned to be a nearly full loop from the Bayshore Route.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Rainbow Bridge, Tokyo:


----------



## DJZG

Timon91 said:


> Why would that solve traffic jams?


yep i was thinking that too... it's just an interchange in smaller area... and first time i saw something like that at all...


----------



## Verso

Can anyone describe what exactly is in that building? Or draw, or show some pic from the inside?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I think it's here


----------



## Verso

Is this loop (or whatever it is) just meant to turn around, or? I don't get it. And it isn't finished yet, right?


----------



## Timon91

Does Chris mean the intersection between the expy's? I don't see any building over there....


----------



## Norbb

Verso said:


> Is this loop (or whatever it is) just meant to turn around, or? I don't get it. And it isn't finished yet, right?


It is explained by this graphic:
http://img123.imageshack.us/img123/8992/008lwu8.jpg

Two tunnels are coming from the north as new section of the ring highway (http://img123.imageshack.us/img123/9056/tky200810230198nt1.jpg) and then spiral up in this building to finally intersect with the radial highway going from central Tokyo to the south-west (through Shibuya).

For me this is genious... to connect two highways, with such a height difference, on such a small area, in an urban setting... incredible.


----------



## Verso

^^ I get it now, thanks. Really marvelus solution.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Ringroad C2 is currently an 11 kilometer underground expressway. It might be the longest underground expwy in the world.


----------



## DJZG

Verso said:


> ^^ I get it now, thanks. Really marvelus solution.


lol me too  didn't see that there is a difference in height


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Tokyo's expressways are as urban as you can get:

elevated, doubledecked expressways through street canyons.


----------



## Verso

^ Yeah, Tokyo looks like an urban driving mecca (as long as you're not in a traffic jam, of course). I also like there are many expressways with no more than four lanes (though they seem a bit claustrophobic to me), that way you're more "integrated" into the city.


----------



## konthaimaitalorkan

May I have a question.

What is the different between JCT. and IC. ?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

As far as I noticed, a JCT is an expressway-to-expressway interchange and an IC is a normal exit to surface streets. They also have a SIC, which is a "smart interchange" and is an electronic toll exit only I believe. The toll gate is unmanned here.


----------



## enschede-er

Highway in Tokyo ,


----------



## DJZG

i found another picture of that highway through building... different angle...


----------



## Amuse2000

tokyo expressway looks very advanced and ultra modern :drool:


----------



## Svartmetall

Verso said:


> ^ Yeah, Tokyo looks like an urban driving mecca (as long as you're not in a traffic jam, of course). I also like there are many expressways with no more than four lanes (though they seem a bit claustrophobic to me), that way you're more "integrated" into the city.


Sorry to dredge up an old comment, but I'd really struggle with driving in Tokyo, lots of single lane very narrow roads everywhere and most roads have a 40km/h or less speed limits in the urban area - that must be so slow! An absolute mecca for the pedestrian and cyclist though!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Actually Tokyo has plenty of multilane roads.


----------



## Svartmetall

ChrisZwolle said:


> Actually Tokyo has plenty of multilane roads.


Not as many as one would think in a city of its size, especially compared to the ubiquitous multi-lane roads in new world countries! Plus the low speed limit still applies on most multi-lane roads. There is excellent coverage on Google Street view if you're interested Chris! I know that you'd love to do a virtual drive around the city. I've done quite an extensive "drive" around now for interests sake and it really is an incredible looking city!


----------



## Blackraven

ChrisZwolle said:


> Actually Tokyo has plenty of multilane roads.


Not sure about this. 

Actually, from what I see, a lot of roads in Tokyo are only one-lane. Based from what I know though, the only place with the super many multilane roads is of course the Wangan Line of the Shuto Expressway (esp. the route from Daiba all the way up to the Tsurumi Tsubasa Bridge). Some select areas of the Yokohane line also have more than two lanes (the one in Kariba I think)

You can check this out when you play any Tokyo Xtreme Racer video game or if you play Wangan Midnight Maximum Tune 3 in the arcade.


----------



## christos-greece

Japanese expressways= one of the greatest in all world! And from pics in page #3 are awesome!!!


----------



## ajch

Pic from the seventies, expressway interchange in Osaka (the type of interchange i like more)








Here is how this area is in the actuality
http://maps.google.es/maps?f=q&hl=e...047,135.493312&spn=0.006818,0.013733&t=k&z=17


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That's a "turbine interchange". All directions can flow smoothly, but they tend to take up somewhat more space than a stack due to the long curve. It has a higher capacity than a standard cloverleaf due to the higher speeds. It's not a very common interchange though, at least not the ones that are a complete turbine (thus not a hybrid).


----------



## ajch

ChrisZwolle said:


> That's a "turbine interchange". All directions can flow smoothly, but they tend to take up somewhat more space than a stack due to the long curve. It has a higher capacity than a standard cloverleaf due to the higher speeds. It's not a very common interchange though, at least not the ones that are a complete turbine (thus not a hybrid).


thanks for naming the interchange type


----------



## staff

Those urban Tokyo freeways look pretty exactly like those in Shanghai (except in Shanghai the buildings surrounding them are taller)!









photo by me


----------



## Treasure

This elevated highway in Shanghai looks way smaller compared to the ones you see in Tokyo.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Actually, most Tokyo elevated expressways have only 2x2 lanes instead of the 2x3 lanes shown.


----------



## staff

Treasure said:


> This elevated highway in Shanghai looks way smaller compared to the ones you see in Tokyo.


Incorrect, Shanghai's elevated highways are generally wider and taller than those in Tokyo.


----------



## 909

Excellent pictures: Astounding Japanese Highways, Bridges and Interchanges


----------



## keber

Videos of morning drives in Tokyo on youtube.com are now presented in HD quality.
first example:
Tokyo Metropolitan Expressway 01 HD
and then click "watch in HD", preferably in full screen on widescreen.
Watch also other videos of user cat2525jp.

On videos you can now actually recognise traffic signs and you can even see speed limits (60-80 on expressways - only!). Also impressive are road markings and other light signalisation.


----------



## jumoni

DJZG said:


> i found another picture of that highway through building... different angle...




Boss. It doesn't get any bolder/weird then this....:master:


----------



## Nikkodemo

:eek2:

What a masterpiece!!!

Absolutely amazing pic!!


----------



## japanese001

*Morning drive in Tokyo 06 shibuya-roppongi*

high-resolution http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKxiWebVWZ0&fmt=18
HD http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKxiWebVWZ0&fmt=22


----------



## geogregor

^^
Fantastic video!!!
It has to be really early in the morning, traffic is very light.

Streets are actually wider than I expected. But signs and traffic lights seems to be confusing. Sometimes I couldn't guess who has green who has red. For which line or direction particular light is?


----------



## christos-greece

Japanese roads (especially in Tokyo) are the best :cheers:


----------



## castermaild55

castermaild55 said:


> Ohashi JC
> they say 50% of expressways traffic jam is solved by this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://radiate.jp/archives/2006/08/10164126.php
> http://radiate.jp/archives/2007/12/15123333.php


----------



## superchan7

What in the world...

whatever it is, it looks innovative and kills traffic noise.


----------



## bluemeansgo

One thing I noticed on all the highways is the effort put into noise reduction. I remember walking around a neighbourhood and seeing the elevated guideway... and thinking... hey... how come I can still talk quietly over highway traffic?

It may not look pretty sometimes, but they really put effort into dampening sound.


----------



## castermaild55

*NissanGTR VS bullet train*


----------



## Danger! 50000 volts

^^I'd love to drive accross Japan in a R35 GTR!


----------



## benchjade

tama-sakai tunnel


----------



## benchjade




----------



## japanese001




----------



## 2co2co




----------



## ChrisZwolle

You copied the wrong URL


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## Jeroen669

^^ Awesome video!


----------



## The Knowledgeable




----------



## lpioe

castermaild55 said:


>


Wow, never seen anything like that for a freeway.
I wonder what's the maximum speed in the circular tube.



Jeroen669 said:


> ^^ Awesome video!


Agree, quality in HD is amazing, even on fullscreen!
Tokyo certainly has the most futuristic highways in the world.


----------



## castermaild55

http://www.shutoko.jp/english/pdf/corporateprofile2008_01.pdf


----------



## Momo1435

More of the Ohashi junction.


























































































512colors.blog120.fc2.com/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/9300/090802a07.jpg

I never understood why the Japanese use so many road paint on their urban expressways... It's just excessive sometimes...


----------



## Snuck

but still its just amazing how they pack everything up in tokyo, true respect for the infrastructure there, they should have this stuff in the Randstad in Holland to


----------



## ChrisZwolle

all pics from wikipedia:
Shuto Expressway.


----------



## Ali_B

There's something I don't understand about the density of Tokyo, there's I think a max of density you can create, I don't see any parks, are there enough green cityparks for people, just to relax and get a fresh breeze ...?
Another thing I still haven't seen are pictures of transit expressways. I mean expressways connecting major cities, these pics posted here are all urban pics ...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

You mean like the Tomei Expressway (Tokyo - Nagoya)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nice video from the Tokyo Monorail. You can see a lot of street scenes and some expressways  HD is even better.


----------



## pijanec

Ali_B said:


> There's something I don't understand about the density of Tokyo, there's I think a max of density you can create, I don't see any parks, are there enough green cityparks for people, just to relax and get a fresh breeze ...?


Lack of parks isn't a problem. With efficient and fast public transport you are out of a city within minutes if you want a fresh air.


----------



## geogregor

pijanec said:


> Lack of parks isn't a problem. With efficient and fast public transport you are out of a city within minutes if you want a fresh air.



In minutes? Do you know how wast Tokyo metropolitan area is?
Don't exaggerate man. 
Public transport is great thing but I would rather prefer nice park in my neighborhood than new PT line which usually goes to crowded city center anyway.


----------



## Buddy Holly

geogregor said:


> In minutes? Do you know how wast Tokyo metropolitan area is?


Not all of it is crowded and park-less. You can be in parts of Tokyo where there are parks.


----------



## Juan Pilgrim

impressive feat of engineering!!!





:horse:


----------



## natarajan1986

what is the use of monorail over metro rail?


----------



## NZer

Where is information about the new expressway bridge accross Tokyo Bay near Haneda?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Tokyo Bay Aqua Line


----------



## keber

Oh my, 11 billion U$ for just 14 km of expressway, that has to be the most expensive road on the world.


----------



## NZer

No, there is a new expressway ender construction right now, further inside Tokyo bay between Rainbow Bridge and Haneda Airport which includes a long bridge from one of the artificial islands on the Chiba side to just north of Haneda on the Tokyo side.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

keber said:


> Oh my, 11 billion U$ for just 14 km of expressway, that has to be the most expensive road on the world.


All infrastructure in Japan is very expensive. Especially in the Tokyo area where a lot of new expressways are build underground (like the C2 route of the Shuto network).


----------



## sotavento

ChrisZwolle said:


> Wow those last 4 pics! Such things NEVER happen in Europe, such projects are out of the question.


Not in europe ??? 


Heres some:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=590769&page=4


What really makes the japanese junktions stand out is much more the "narrow street and tall buildings" than the actual greatness of the knot itself. 

Nonetheless they are indeed impressive. :cheers:


----------



## karimR1

Aqua line Tokyo


----------



## TohrAlkimista

What the hell is this stuff!?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That's a bridge-tunnel combination, similar to the Oresund bridge/tunnel between Denmark and Sweden, or the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel (CBBT) in Virginia. The Japanese made the tunnel entrance into a touristic spot.


----------



## Mateusz

Japanese expressways are quite narrow, some kind line Italian ones


----------



## Lijman

..


----------



## castermaild55

*From Shinjuku St. to Osaka Station in chuo highway*

1 Shinjuku→Hachioji,tokyo













2 →Ichimiya,Yamanashi


----------



## castermaild55

3→Kobuchizawa,Yamanashi













4→Ina,Nagano


----------



## castermaild55

5→achi, Nagano













6→Mizunashi,Gifu


----------



## castermaild55

7→Oogaki,Gifu













8→Youkaichi,Shiga


----------



## castermaild55

9→Ooyamazaki,Kyoto













10→Suita,Osaka




11→*osaka station*


----------



## ukiyo




----------



## binhai

Awesome expressways! Those are some of the highest quality roads I've ever seen. They make the US and Europe look like developing countries! From these amazing videos, there is no doubt in my mind that Japan is the most advanced country in the world.


----------



## TheCat

Just want to share a very nice driving video in Japan on Youtube. I'm subscribed to this guy so I get updates often, but this one especially caught my eye (available in HD):


----------



## burningbaka

I love this movie. it's like a racing game...


----------



## RV

Why do all expressway even in Tokyo seem to be only 2+2-laned?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Only the downtown network has 2x2 lanes. The Bayshore and Ringroads, as well as other radial expressways leading outside Tokyo are 2x3 lanes. 

But yeah, the difference with, say, South Korea, is remarkable, especially if you consider Tokyo has an average density of 14.061 people per km², while Seoul has 17.219 people per km². Seoul has several 2x4 and 2x5 expressways.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

An extension of Circular Route C2 will open on march 28th, 2010, between routes 3 and 4 west of central Tokyo. All of it is underground. Another extension to the Bayshore Expressway (B on the map) will be opened to 2013, C2 will be completed by then. 

Route C2 will ease the burden on the central Tokyo Expressway network, especially route C1 (the Inner Circular of Tokyo).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

In the future, Tokyo will get 4 ring roads;

C1: around downtown Tokyo
C2: around central Tokyo
Tokyo-Gaikan: around Tokyo proper
Ken-Ō: around metropolitan Tokyo


----------



## castermaild55

*Tokyo to Kawaba Ski Resort*


----------



## vatse

*Some expressways in Tokai region (in and around Nagoya)*



















Exit from Meigi by-pass to Tokai-Hokuriku Expressway


















Tokai-Hokuriku Expressway to the south













































Ichinomiya junction with Meishin Expressway













































Meishin Expressway to the east


















Ichinomiya exit, exit to Nagoya Expressway 16


----------



## vatse

Nagoya Expressway 16 to the south



























Kiyosu junction, exit to Higashi-Meihan Expressway









At the left are skyscrapers of Nagoya station area































































Higashi-Meihan Expressway to the west




































Nagoya-nishi junction with Nagoya Expressway 5


----------



## geogregor

Great pictures!
What are those triple painted lines means?

By the way, can we get some pictures from rural roads and expressways of Japan (North Honshu, Hokkaido)? So far most of them are from urban areas.


----------



## daloso

Wow,i've seen the whole thread and i'm really impressed of the Japan highway system!!


----------



## vatse

Not sure about the lines. You can find these mostly on sharp curves etc. So marking the dangerous stretches on your line. But I don't know about the rules. Triple painted central line means that these (unknown  ) rules are applied for both lines of traffic.

I have some pictures of rural expressways from same trip. I try to upload these soon.


----------



## vatse

Higashi-Meihan Expressway to the west




































The bridge of Kiso River, 900 m long



























The bridge of Ibi and Nagara Rivers, 930 m long













































Yokkaichi junction with Isewangan Expressway













































Kameyama junction with Shin-Meishin Expressway


















Kameyama interchange, exit to Meihan Highway


----------



## geogregor

Surface doesn't look that fantastic on some pictures.
Do people in Japan navigate more by names or numbers of the expressways?


----------



## vatse

Most of toll expressways have no numbers at all, only names. At least not on maps and signs. There are numbers for national roads only. Toll roads are private roads and so don't have numbers of national network. They may have numbers assigned by owner of private roads like Nagoya Exspressway which have different numbers for different branches.
Road surface remaned me motorways in Switzerland. At both countries they may have lots of snow and night frost with warm days which are not good at all for surface. So regural small repairs of surface are neccessary every summer.


----------



## vatse

Road 25, Meihan Highway through Suzuka Mountains
National road with many characteristics of expressway and opened only for traffic of motored vehicles. It's one of the most dangerous roads in Japan.











To the west





































































































And back to the east


----------



## vatse

Two pictures from Ise Expressway


----------



## vatse

*Higashi-Meihan Expressway* to the east










Bridge of Kiso River






















































Nagoya-nishi junction, exit to Nagoya Expressway 5









*Nagoya Expressway 5* to the east































































End of Nagoya Expressway 5, through to Nagoya Expressway 2 and exit to Nagoya Expressway Ring Route









*Nagoya Expressway Ring Route*


----------



## vatse

Handa-Chuo junction on Chitahanto Road, exit to Chitaodan Road



















Road to Centrair Airport









That's all from this trip to Tokai


----------



## Marek.kvackaj

very exotic


----------



## castermaild55

Vatse, time to rest


----------



## RV

Why do most of the Japanese expressways seem to be just 2+2-laned even in Tokyo? I mean, how can that work in so a populated area?


----------



## keber

And as it looks, mostly even without or only with very narrow hard shoulder?


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor

*@ RV*



> Why do most of the Japanese expressways seem to be just 2+2-laned even in Tokyo? I mean, how can that work in so a populated area?


^^ That's because Japan is largely a rail-based society. I'm not saying that their car market is small. It's huge by raw standards (third largest in the world, after China and the U.S.) but Japan's expressway network aren't as crucially important to the Japanese the way the interstate or even the German Autobahn does for the U.S. and Germany, respectively. Japan, especially around the three main urban clusters in Greater Tokyo Area (Kanto), Osaka-Kobe-Kyoto (Kansai), and Greater Nagoya, has ,above all, an excellent railway system. Mass-transit in the form of intricate meshes of subways, light-rail, suburban lines, monorails, and high-speed rail compensates for the relatively small Japanese expressway network (with a total mileage of just under 8,000 kilometers). Moreover, Japanese rarely take the expressway when they go on long inter-city or cross-country excursions. They'd rather take the plane or the Shinkansen. Most of the car traffic action happens in the wide urban roads and side streets, which tend to be very congested during the rush hours.


----------



## badman814

Who wants to drive a car to the central Tokyo?
I mean I can't afford to pay $1500/month for car parking.


----------



## ukiyo

Hey guys if you want to see driving videos in Japan please view my thread here http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1081503
Or if you want me to post them here reply to this post and tell me


----------



## Exethalion

This is far too much information for one sign, especially on an expressway!



vatse said:


> *Nagoya Expressway 5* to the east


----------



## vatse

It's an electronic sign used to show the traffic jams and so on.

The "normal" sign before the same junction is here


----------



## quashlo

Yamate Tunnel (Nishi-Shinjuku JCT to Ōhashi JCT) opens


----------



## japanese001

*↑*


----------



## verum

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> ^^ That's because Japan is largely a rail-based society. I'm not saying that their car market is small. It's huge by raw standards (third largest in the world, after China and the U.S.) but Japan's expressway network aren't as crucially important to the Japanese the way the interstate or even the German Autobahn does for the U.S. and Germany, respectively. Japan, especially around the three main urban clusters in Greater Tokyo Area (Kanto), Osaka-Kobe-Kyoto (Kansai), and Greater Nagoya, has ,above all, an excellent railway system. Mass-transit in the form of intricate meshes of subways, light-rail, suburban lines, monorails, and high-speed rail compensates for the relatively small Japanese expressway network (with a total mileage of just under 8,000 kilometers). Moreover, Japanese rarely take the expressway when they go on long inter-city or cross-country excursions. They'd rather take the plane or the Shinkansen. Most of the car traffic action happens in the wide urban roads and side streets, which tend to be very congested during the rush hours.


I've heard that in Hokkaido, they are almost like America; everyone uses cars instead of rail. Their expressways aren't much bigger, but they're so sparsely populated up there that the car is the best way to get around. Has anyone been there that can confirm this?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Most of rural Japan is like that, in fact, almost the entire developed rural world is like that.


----------



## verum

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ Most of rural Japan is like that, in fact, almost the entire developed rural world is like that.


Well now I just feel stupid.


----------



## ukiyo

verum said:


> I've heard that in Hokkaido, they are almost like America; everyone uses cars instead of rail. Their expressways aren't much bigger, but they're so sparsely populated up there that the car is the best way to get around. Has anyone been there that can confirm this?


Well it depends *how* rural. Most rural areas at least have some kind of bus service and at least a train station SOMEWHERE near by to get to a bigger city. Now super super rural farm places yeah it's totally car dependant.


----------



## ukiyo

Driving japanese countryside


----------



## ChrisZwolle

verum said:


> Well now I just feel stupid.


That ain't necessary, but somehow people have this weird image that almost nobody in Japan uses a car... On the nationwide average, the car is still the dominant form of transportation. This goes from low in the cities to dependent in the rural areas. Granted, rural areas are served by some kind of public transportation (buses and maybe a local train station), but you're still dependent on your car, which is not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## ukiyo

At the same time Japan has the lowest car usage among G8 countries with only 50% of all distance travelled in Japan being with Cars


----------



## ChrisZwolle

If you have some (actually, some is an understatement, it's A LOT) of time to kill, you can always watch kou6629 channel on Youtube.

He has currently 3,791 full-length road videos of Japanese roads online.

http://www.youtube.com/user/kou6629

:cheers:


----------



## geogregor

ChrisZwolle said:


> If you have some (actually, some is an understatement, it's A LOT) of time to kill, you can always watch kou6629 channel on Youtube.
> 
> He has currently 3,791 full-length road videos of Japanese roads online.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/kou6629
> 
> :cheers:


Absolutely amazing videos. It would be great to do road trip Japan.
Does anyone rented car in Japan? I mean not Japanned people. What driving license do you need? International? Or is any European good? I have polish license. Is it expensive to rent a car for, let say, two weeks? How much does fuel cost? 
Then, can you drive from Honshu to Hokkaido? I mean is there car ferry? 
It would be great to take smaller roads from Tokyo through northern Honshu to rural Hokkaido and then back on western coast of Honshu.


----------



## Rail Claimore

IIRC, Sapporo and the rest of Hokkaido wasn't largely populated until the late 19th and early 20th centuries, so the development there is rather new. You can see this in the way Sapporo is laid out in a typical American grid system instead of the feudal maze of roads that dominates Tokyo. I've heard people say that Hokkaido is the Texas of Japan: a bit more individualistic, wild west mentality compared to the rest of the country.


----------



## geogregor

Rail Claimore said:


> IIRC, Sapporo and the rest of Hokkaido wasn't largely populated until the late 19th and early 20th centuries, so the development there is rather new. You can see this in the way Sapporo is laid out in a typical American grid system instead of the feudal maze of roads that dominates Tokyo. I've heard people say that Hokkaido is the Texas of Japan: a bit more individualistic, wild west mentality compared to the rest of the country.


That's what I've heard too. And would like to see it myself.


----------



## asahi

geogregor said:


> Does anyone rented car in Japan? I mean not Japanned people. What driving license do you need? International? Or is any European good? I have polish license. Is it expensive to rent a car for, let say, two weeks? How much does fuel cost?
> Then, can you drive from Honshu to Hokkaido? I mean is there car ferry?
> It would be great to take smaller roads from Tokyo through northern Honshu to rural Hokkaido and then back on western coast of Honshu.


Renting a car in Japan is not a problem. You need an international driving licence, BUT the one issued in Poland is not valid in Japan (Japan signed only one of two agreements on int. driving licences). However, it's not a problem to rent a car and drive it unless you have an accident (which rarely happens), because of the insurance companies' policy. The police wouldn't know that your licence is invalid, nor would the rent a car company (I asked many, many times, every time they said it's 100% ok  ) You'd just need to get used to the way the Japanese drive cars (90% of them drive veeeeeeeery slowly comparing to what you're probably used to  , which can be a pain, really)
It's not very expensive to rent a car, e.g. http://www.japan-guide.com/ad/coocom2.html
but you'll need to use the expressways which are very expensive if you don't use ETC (electronic toll collection) and you can't issue the ETC card being a foreign tourist. 
The cost of fuel is not that high. Depending on the current exchange rate it's the same as in Poland or even cheaper.


----------



## geogregor

asahi said:


> Renting a car in Japan is not a problem. You need an international driving licence, BUT the one issued in Poland is not valid in Japan (Japan signed only one of two agreements on int. driving licences). However, it's not a problem to rent a car and drive it unless you have an accident (which rarely happens), because of the insurance companies' policy. The police wouldn't know that your licence is invalid, nor would the rent a car company (I asked many, many times, every time they said it's 100% ok  ) You'd just need to get used to the way the Japanese drive cars (90% of them drive veeeeeeeery slowly comparing to what you're probably used to  , which can be a pain, really)
> It's not very expensive to rent a car, e.g. http://www.japan-guide.com/ad/coocom2.html
> but you'll need to use the expressways which are very expensive if you don't use ETC (electronic toll collection) and you can't issue the ETC card being a foreign tourist.
> The cost of fuel is not that high. Depending on the current exchange rate it's the same as in Poland or even cheaper.


Thanks for info.
How about UK driver's license? Is this one 100% legal?
How about transmission? Do Japanese use cars mostly with manual like Europeans or automatic transmission like Americans?
I prefer automatic especially when I drive on the left hand side


----------



## asahi

geogregor said:


> Thanks for info.
> How about UK driver's license? Is this one 100% legal?
> How about transmission? Do Japanese use cars mostly with manual like Europeans or automatic transmission like Americans?
> I prefer automatic especially when I drive on the left hand side


I'm not sure. I guess you'll still need an international permit. In Europe most, if not all, countries signed two agreements: for 1945 and 1968. The international permits are issued according to the more recent one. 
Japan on the other hand signed only the first one and they don't recognise permits other than issued according to the 1945 agreement. 

As for the transmission - yes, they only use automatic (at least car rent companies only offer this type).


----------



## exseed

Does anyone know the meaning of those rectangular or parallelogram shaped lane markings that appear on expressways on both sides of the lane? (shown in this picture)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Maybe to use optical illusion to reduce speed. I have to add the Japanese love excessive road markings, for example in fly-overs.


----------



## Nexis

ChrisZwolle said:


> Maybe to use optical illusion to reduce speed. I have to add the Japanese love excessive road markings, for example in fly-overs.


That's what makes them unique.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Not that I can think of offhand. The United States has some.


----------



## x-type

cool ramps at toll plaza


----------



## Ctbarn1

I always regard cities in Japan as the cities of the future. Dense, sprawls that seem to work like clockwork. Some really fanstastic video's and pictures on this thread. The buidling with the off-ramp going through it, and the buidling that acts like a junction, incrediable. Japan is a country i would really love to visit one day.


----------



## bogdymol

Ctbarn1 said:


> I always regard cities in Japan as the cities of the future. Dense, sprawls that seem to work like clockwork. Some really fanstastic video's and pictures on this thread. The buidling with the off-ramp going through it, and *the buidling that acts like a junction*, incrediable. Japan is a country i would really love to visit one day.


Which one is that?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Gate Tower Building in Osaka


----------



## castermaild55

*Ohashi　junction tokyo*










a few years ago



















now 



































http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2788/4413192443_faaf43d27d_o.jpg









http://image.mansion-db.k-img.com/mansionimages/top/130/6525__p_img3_2wbbx.jpg


http://tokyo-smooth.jp/blog/2011/09/4450/


----------



## Fargo Wolf

ChrisZwolle said:


> Gate Tower Building in Osaka


I remember seeing that on TV. Quite a neat little story behind the construction. Original plans called for the ramp to pass by one side of the building (on which construction had just started), but it turned out there was no room. Both parties wanted that little spot of land for their respective projects. Eventually, they came up with the creative solution you see today.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The expressway is actually not structurally connected with the building. The building has an open space of 3 stories where the expressways runs through. A lot of insulation is used to damp traffic noise and vibrations.


----------



## ukiyo

castermaild55 said:


> a few years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2788/4413192443_faaf43d27d_o.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://image.mansion-db.k-img.com/mansionimages/top/130/6525__p_img3_2wbbx.jpg
> 
> 
> http://tokyo-smooth.jp/blog/2011/09/4450/


They already planted the trees?? When did that happen?


----------



## castermaild55

NihonKitty said:


> They already planted the trees?? When did that happen?


http://tokyo-smooth.jp/blog/2011/07/4288/
http://tokyo-smooth.jp/blog/2011/09/4450/


----------



## redstone

What is that? A huge vehicular spiral ramp?


----------



## Godius

This is one of the best infrastructure projects I've ever seen.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

redstone said:


> What is that? A huge vehicular spiral ramp?


It's actually an interchange (Japanese: JCT) between two expressways; the Route 3 (Shibuya Route) of the Shuto Expressway and the Central Circular (C2) which runs through the 11 kilometer long Yamate Tunnel.


----------



## castermaild55

*Tokyo SkyBus tour*

1




2




3




4




5




6




7




8


----------



## Nexis




----------



## ukiyo

@ chris you didnt get my pm?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

NihonKitty said:


> @ chris you didnt get my pm?


Excuse me?


----------



## keber

Nexis said:


>


Seems that Osaka also has that "motorway-through-building" thing (at about 7:15). Fantastic video, Osaka looks even more packed than Tokyo. I doubt there is anything similar elsewhere in the world.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The elevated roads in Shanghai may match it, though they are not as sophisticated as the Japanese urban expressways. Other Chinese cities don't have something like that.


----------



## ukiyo

keber said:


> Seems that Osaka also has that "motorway-through-building" thing (at about 7:15). Fantastic video, Osaka looks even more packed than Tokyo. I doubt there is anything similar elsewhere in the world.


Check the driving link in my signature, many videos 



ChrisZwolle said:


> Excuse me?


I sent you a PM!


----------



## castermaild55

*new Tomei Expressway open today*

162km(254km in 2020)































































































































shin-Tomei and Tomei expressway










Shin-tomei walking at Shimizu


----------



## ChrisZwolle

According to my records, 162 kilometers is the biggest single expressway opening in the history of Japan.


----------



## castermaild55

*shin-Tomei ,Suruga bay Numazu service area*

*UP-road to Tokyo*

1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z40hQd8Y6DM&feature=plcp
2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvHeU210Feg&feature=plcp
3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dgfof60E8tQ&feature=plcp
4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKol7nzuEG0&feature=plcp
5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ro7fQLlU1ZM&feature=plcp
6
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8C4Njzeqgs&feature=plcp
7
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYR6hat9TMs&feature=plcp
8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3i5KpfNsHg&feature=plcp
9






*Down-road to Nagoya*
5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrqfuUGugwo&feature=plcp
6
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omz_3Y8L-Rw&feature=plcp
7
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iqvy-U9KnhE&feature=plcp
8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEIczDJsxjw&feature=plcp
9
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpdOisoHDTI&feature=plcp
10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3gZd7xyt4M&feature=plcp
11
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWA_xiZgTBU&feature=plcp
12
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sx6iwpjd0I0&feature=plcp
13
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-K0tAvo-1qs&feature=plcp


----------



## LegendofZelda1996

I believe this expressway is called the Daini Keihan Road (第二京阪道路).

Is it just me or does it seem like the maximum amount of lanes in a expressway in Japan is around 6 lanes (3 lanes per side)?


----------



## Blackraven

LegendofZelda1996 said:


> I believe this expressway is called the Daini Keihan Road (第二京阪道路).
> 
> Is it just me or does it seem like the maximum amount of lanes in a expressway in Japan is around 6 lanes (3 lanes per side)?


Hehe seems so. Roads that have 3 lanes per direction (or more) are quite rare over there.

Probably one major exception is Wangan Line (首都高速道路湾岸線) which can have 4 or 5 lanes per direction in some areas (like the ones near Daiba)


----------



## starrwulfe

LegendofZelda1996 said:


> I believe this expressway is called the Daini Keihan Road (第二京阪道路).


Wow. I remember when this was being built back around 2001-2002. I used travel National Route 1 (which runs directly below) between Higashi-Osaka and Kyoto all the time. Sometimes it would take 3 hours or more to make that trip with all the bad traffic.


----------



## LegendofZelda1996

starrwulfe said:


> Wow. I remember when this was being built back around 2001-2002. I used travel National Route 1 (which runs directly below) between Higashi-Osaka and Kyoto all the time. Sometimes it would take 3 hours or more to make that trip with all the bad traffic.


Are you referring to this?










I think this is an intersection between the Japan National Route 1 (国道1号) and the Japan National Route 171 (国道171号). But I could be wrong.


----------



## Nima-Farid

ChrisZwolle said:


> Urban expressway systems have numbered routes, like the Shuto system of Tokyo, Hanshin system of Osaka-Kobe-Kyoto, Nagoya system and Fukuoka and Kitakyushu systems.


Here in Iran it is the opposite. National Roads and Freeways are numbered but urban expressways are named. :nuts:


----------



## LegendofZelda1996

I think this is the Komatsugawa Route (首都高速7号小松川線移動： 案内, 検索) in the Shuto Expressway (首都高速道路) in Tōkyō.


----------



## Nexis

Look at this Japanese SPUI ive found..

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=38.677268,141.267647&spn=0.004682,0.009645&t=h&z=17


----------



## CNGL

Even it is avalaible to see in Street View.


----------



## bogdymol

:eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## LegendofZelda1996

Here are pictures of the Kobe-Awaji-Naruto Expressway (神戸淡路鳴門自動車道) in the Akashi-Kaikyō Bridge (明石海峡大橋).








http://mallorea.student.utwente.nl/~jorg/Photos/Japan/Post41/Shikoku/IMG_6914.JPG









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/66/Akashi_Kaikyō_Bridge_明石海峡大橋_4034382.JPG









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/46/AkashiOhashiRoad1.jpg


----------



## Angelos

bogdymol said:


> :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:



:eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2:


----------



## snowdog

I like Japanese roads in a way they look very impressive and modern, especially the interchanges, but a few things I also don't like:

1: There are no deceleration lanes from what I can see, you can so easily miss an exit if you don't plan ahead. Plus very prone to jams if an exit or sliproad jams up, the main road will suffer too.
2: The interglots are very short, also very bad for heavy traffic weaving in...
3: Tokyo's expressways are just 2x2, how are they not jammed up 24/7 in such a big city ?? 2x2 proves not to be enough in rural areas here for highways, let alone a metropolitan area.
4: Emergency lanes/ hard shoulders ? They are either very narrow thus useless to divert traffic on in case of road works or so, dangerous if you break down on them... Or they do not exist!

The road networks looks like it has very low redundancy for heavy traffic, accidents or other incidents.


----------



## verreme

Maybe space is so precious that they can't afford emergency lanes or proper deceleration lanes. I guess that's also why they systematically build elevated highways.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Japanese cars don't break down


----------



## Nexis

Down the Bayshore and though the Aqualine....


----------



## just_a_guy

snowdog said:


> 3: Tokyo's expressways are just 2x2, how are they not jammed up 24/7 in such a big city ?? 2x2 proves not to be enough in rural areas here for highways, let alone a metropolitan area.


Awesome public transportation does the job. Not too many people drive in Tokyo.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Most of the Shuto Expressway network have very high volumes, 100.000+ vehicles per day on 2x2 is rather common. The lack of trucks on some of these routes may relieve some of the congestion though. Plus the network is quite dense. Of the Shuto network, only the Bayshore Route has a continuous 2x3 setup. Other non-Shuto Expressways in Greater Tokyo tend to have 2x3 lanes as well. 

Outside Tokyo, most expressways for example in Osaka or Hiroshima run on top of 4 - 8 lane arterial roads, so corridor capacity is not bad. 

The majority of Japanese passenger transport is by car, even though this is the lowest in all developed countries (apart from some city-states like Hong Kong or Singapore).


----------



## LegendofZelda1996

ChrisZwolle said:


> The majority of Japanese passenger transport is by car, even though this is the lowest in all developed countries (apart from some city-states like Hong Kong or Singapore).


I think otherwise. I think that the majority of Japanese passenger transport is by train.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

You can think all you want, but the statistics prove otherwise. 65.6% of Japanese passenger traffic is by car, 28.7% by train. 

See: http://www.stat.go.jp/english/data/handbook/c09cont.htm


----------



## rilham2new

LegendofZelda1996 said:


> I think otherwise. I think that the majority of Japanese passenger transport is by train.


I believe this is true, If u consider the working class citizen going to work to their offices in the city center.

But, Japan is much larger than the city center. People living in less densely populated area highly relies on cars.

Even in developed countries like Australia where people highly relies on car, people using public transport to go to work to the city center is considerably high in some cases. Apart from that, not everyone in the city works in city center, right?


----------



## Blackraven

Trains and public transport are definitely present and abundant in Japan (no question).

HOWEVER

One cannot ignore that the automobile industry is a significant contributor the industrial output in Japan. Domestic consumption shows that they buy cars like Toyota Corolla and Subaru Legacy in the THOUSANDS EACH MONTH.

Heck, when the Lexus LS came out there, they registered more than 10,000 units of pre-orders. Really intense.

Such phenomenon explains why Japan is one of the top three in the world regards to the automobile population (along with United States and Mainland China).

Hence, ChrisZwolle is right in his point and I agree with his opinion here


----------



## ukiyo

Generally speaking japanese use the train to commute to work, and use the car to buy groceries and on weekends while going out. Though outside of the major cities, cars are dominant..but there is still a rail presence, more so than in other countries.

Also keep in mind a decent % of japanese simply use a bicycle (or walking) for their average daily commute, though that is no expressed by the MLIT.


----------



## LegendofZelda1996

Here is a picture of the Shuto Expressway (首都高速道路).









Source: http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/old_yankee/imgs/8/a/8afbb938.JPG
^^
And why are there not signs like this in California?


----------



## AtD

LegendofZelda1996 said:


> And why are there not signs like this in California?


I think that's way too much information for the average person to absorb, while driving at expressway speeds in traffic.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Signs like that are meant for the daily driver.


----------



## LegendofZelda1996

Here is an expressway in Japan. But I am not sure what the name of this expressway is.









You can notice that there are two speed limits shown in this picture, 100 kilometres per hour (60 miles per hour) and 80 kilometres per hour (50 miles per hour). I think I remember someone complaining about the speed limits in Japan being way too slow. 

Well, most of the freeways in California has a speed limit of 105 kilometres per hour (65 miles per hour) with the exception of rural areas which has a speed limit of 110 kilometres per hour (70 miles per hour). So, California has low speed limits like in Japan. And I do live in California to know this.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Higashi = East. So it's probably the Joban Expressway.


----------



## LegendofZelda1996

ChrisZwolle said:


> Higashi = East. So it's probably the Joban Expressway.


Thanks. 

Well, here are some photos of the Higashi-Kantō Expressway (東関東自動車道).









Source: http://trafficsignal.jp/~trafficsignal/highway/higashi_kanto2/hktn1.jpg









Source: http://trafficsignal.jp/~trafficsignal/highway/higashi_kanto2/hktn37.jpg


----------



## starrwulfe

Here's the Dai-San Keihin tollway from it's start in central Yokohama at the Hodogaya interchange to it's end in Tokyo at Kan-Pachi dori in an ELECTRIC CAR!! Midway through, the driver stopps at the Kohoku PA to juice up (this part of the tollway is about 4kms from my house BTW.)






Another example of 3x3 lane expressways. I wish the Dai-san ran through to the Shutoko Shibuya route though. Notice all the traffic on Kanpachi. One day they'll extend the Gaikan expwy all the way from Nerima down to Tamagawa and follow it all the way to the Aqualine-- crossing the Chuo,Tomei-Shutoko #4, Daisan, Shutoko K3 and Bayshore routes at once... Sigh.

Also I agree with the other statements above. I work in Tokyo, and my 45 minute train ride turns into almost 2 hours when driving to the same place!!
Living in Yokohama which is slightly less dense than central Tokyo, I don't really NEED a car, but there are lots of places here that you'd never see from the train or bus. For me, a good Kei (light car) + scooter is the way to go.


----------



## starrwulfe

Speaking of my "hometown" Yokohama, there are a bunch of major projects going on here. The Yokohama Loop Expressway (横浜環状線) is the biggest one though.


















The project is in 3 sections. 

http://www.yokokan-kita.com/now/index.html
The Northern part involves making a mostly tunneled arc segment between the K1-Yokohane expwy and the Daisan expwy through northern Yokohama. A later segment will press on west to the Tomei expwy.

http://www.yokokan-minami.com/site/
The southern portion goes from the Yoko-yoko/Bayshore IC westward to the Yokohama-Shonan Expwy. These sections are under construction now, and will be finished in phases between 2013-16.


The western arc is being planned now and scheduled to be under construction by 2013. it will tie these two sections together.

Yokohama's topography is very hilly and sometimes mountainous, so there's not a straight road here, and most streets are narrow and wind about. Even though I am an advocate of public transit, there also needs to be adequate roads to help ferry freight and through traffic around. Also after having lived through the massive quake last year here, expressways help get supplies in/out of affected areas more-- remember, most trains here are electric!


----------



## starrwulfe

legendofzelda1996 said:


> Here is an expressway in Japan. But I am not sure what the name of this expressway is.





ChrisZwolle said:


> Higashi = East. So it's probably the Joban Expressway.


Actually it's not the Joban. It's the Sendai Toubu Tollway.
Here's that IC. http://goo.gl/maps/PhjL



legendofzelda1996 said:


> You can notice that there are two speed limits shown in this picture


Top speed limit is for cars/busses/motorcycles, bottom is for trucks.

Also notice the speed limits are posted on CMD signs (Changeable Message Display). The limit drops in adverse conditions like jams, and bad weather. Most speed limits outside of town are around 100~110 kph. Heavier traveled roads like the Tomei and Meishin are 80 though... But you can get away with 100 if you are cautious!


----------



## Road_UK

Don´t you find the Japanese signs confusing? There seems to be lots of information on it. Perhaps a little too much for the average driver to take in...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Expressway numbers instead of expressway names would help a lot. Malaysia has done this right with their E-numbers, and South Korea as well, even though the South Korean signage is still pretty messy.


----------



## starrwulfe

Road_UK said:


> Don´t you find the Japanese signs confusing? There seems to be lots of information on it. Perhaps a little too much for the average driver to take in...


Yeah, they can be REALLY confusing around Tokyo especially, but remember one thing:

Japan has the highest number of in-car GPS navigation systems sold in the world.

The last time I used an actual paper map was around 2002. Ever since then, I've always had a "car-navi" here. When on the highway, the navigation systems totally recreate every single BGS and lane marking-- some even tell where speed-cams and traps are.

here's a good example of what I mean. This new model uses a front camera to show EXACTLY where stuff is, what color the trafic light is (in case you can't see it) and even how much space to leave between your car and the one in front and so on. 





I hardly ever look at the actual signs anymore...


----------



## geogregor

starrwulfe said:


> Yeah, they can be REALLY confusing around Tokyo especially, but remember one thing:
> 
> Japan has the highest number of in-car GPS navigation systems sold in the world.
> 
> The last time I used an actual paper map was around 2002. Ever since then, I've always had a "car-navi" here. When on the highway, the navigation systems totally recreate every single BGS and lane marking-- some even tell where speed-cams and traps are.
> 
> here's a good example of what I mean. This new model uses a front camera to show EXACTLY where stuff is, what color the trafic light is (in case you can't see it) and even how much space to leave between your car and the one in front and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hardly ever look at the actual signs anymore...


Wow it looks quite futuristic. Or like a computer game


----------



## Nima-Farid

starrwulfe said:


> Yeah, they can be REALLY confusing around Tokyo especially, but remember one thing:
> 
> Japan has the highest number of in-car GPS navigation systems sold in the world.
> 
> The last time I used an actual paper map was around 2002. Ever since then, I've always had a "car-navi" here. When on the highway, the navigation systems totally recreate every single BGS and lane marking-- some even tell where speed-cams and traps are.
> 
> here's a good example of what I mean. This new model uses a front camera to show EXACTLY where stuff is, what color the trafic light is (in case you can't see it) and even how much space to leave between your car and the one in front and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hardly ever look at the actual signs anymore...


I think it takes the fun part of driving away, in addition to the fact that cars have automatic transmission there....


----------



## Woonsocket54

The GPS can tell the color of the traffic light and how much space the car should leave in front of it.

Why can't the GPS just drive the car as well?


----------



## starrwulfe

Nima-Farid said:


> I think it takes the fun part of driving away, in addition to the fact that cars have automatic transmission there....


There's nothing fun about being lost on these narrow traffic-choked roads, trying to comprehend a roadsign written in another language while trying to find your destination. Even Japanese complain about the visual pollution that is on the average street here, making it hard to pick out roadsigns. Notice there's no billboards on the tollways though--by law. 

Also...um, there are plenty of cars with manual transmission here in Japan... Not to mention every motorbike I've ridden here. In fact, most passenger busses are all MT too! Pretty strange for me to see a city bus driver rowing through gears stopping and starting in traffic... pretty inefficient if you ask me.

Of course with modern car tech like Hybrid and all-electric propulsion, the manual transmission will be obsolete in a few decades anyway.


----------



## starrwulfe

Woonsocket54 said:


> The GPS can tell the color of the traffic light and how much space the car should leave in front of it.
> 
> Why can't the GPS just drive the car as well?


According to some of the developing tech I saw being showcased at the Tokyo Motor Salon earlier this year, it's coming. Certain models auto-park themselves and come with enough sensors to make an F117 pilot envious...
Then there's the fact that Japan has one of the largest ITS roadway networks in the world. Local traffic conditions are beamed about from roadside transponders and every NHK tower in the country. Google VICS and ORBIS


----------



## Nexis

Some more Expressways from Japan...


----------



## geogregor

starrwulfe said:


> Of course with modern car tech like Hybrid and all-electric propulsion, the manual transmission will be obsolete in a few decades anyway.


This will happen everywhere. I can't wait to see faces of most of the Europeans which conservatively prefer manual transmission over automatic.

I guess car companies will have to install fake gear changing devices in hybrid cars, just for the sake of having some stick in the middle :lol:


----------



## coth

Nexis said:


> Some more Expressways from Japan...
> 
> HtjLWWiWgQs
> 
> dDfg_3iJpPM


So nice road marking. So guys, how do you keep it so bright and clean all the time?


----------



## g.spinoza

They must be brand new


----------



## rakcancer

coth said:


> So nice road marking. So guys, how do you keep it so bright and clean all the time?


It is Japan, everything is perfect , that is why.


----------



## Ultramatic

Like Fukushima Daiiachi?

Nevertheless, beautiful, well kept roads. Thanks for posting!


----------



## keber

coth said:


> So nice road marking. So guys, how do you keep it so bright and clean all the time?


This is clearly completely new road. 
About first video, it does not look like standard expressway, it has strange layout at the exit at the end of the video.
And second video, what kind of vehicle is that? It hears like a scooter but apparently isn't.


----------



## snowdog

I can't help to think Japan prioritizes safety over mobility. The roads certainly look impressive but I'd rather want to be able to overtake and get from A to B faster.


----------



## coth

keber said:


> This is clearly completely new road.
> About first video, it does not look like standard expressway, it has strange layout at the exit at the end of the video.
> And second video, what kind of vehicle is that? It hears like a scooter but apparently isn't.


Nearly 2/3 of japanese roads have clean bright road marking, so it's not just about new road



rakcancer said:


> It is Japan, everything is perfect , that is why.


But the question was - what kind of technology is that? Paint (and what kind of if it is), plastic (and what kind of) or something else?


----------



## rakcancer

^^
I don't know either but it must be from the future, for sure


----------



## rilham2new

In Japan, government keeps spending thing to make everything shiny and new. Although, the govt is often criticized for overspending for somethin unnecessary.

But, it is necessary to keep everyone on job esecially construction job. You'll be surprised that Japan frequently changing their public transport to the new armada. Much more frequent than any developed country in the world. The concept is to keep the money moving and everyone on job despite the economy saturation of being developed country.


----------



## Nexis

*Some photos that i found on Flickr 
*

Traffic Signal with Four Arrow Signals by ykanazawa1999, on Flickr


The Fourth Arrow Signal Is “Dig into the Ground!” by ykanazawa1999, on Flickr


Tokyo Bay Aqua Line by herminiosuke, on Flickr


Tokyo Bay Aqua-Line by Fu Ting, on Flickr


東京ゲートブリッジライトアップ点灯式 by ajpscs, on Flickr


Shutoko No.10 Toyosu Entrance by ykanazawa1999, on Flickr


Bran-new Surface of Shutoko K6 by ykanazawa1999, on Flickr


Mt.Fuji by tummiy, on Flickr


the leading car by peaceful-jp-scenery, on Flickr


Kanmon Roadway Tunnel  by pokoroto, on Flickr


R0019874 by stonez+, on Flickr


Roads over Akasaka-mitsuke Intersection by ykanazawa1999, on Flickr


TOKYO ROADS AKASAKA JULY 2007 by Brett Johnson Photography, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


S-shaped Curve of Tomei Expressway by ykanazawa1999, on Flickr


----------



## Nima-Farid

geogregor said:


> This will happen everywhere. I can't wait to see faces of most of the Europeans which conservatively prefer manual transmission over automatic.
> 
> I guess car companies will have to install fake gear changing devices in hybrid cars, just for the sake of having some stick in the middle :lol:


this would be my face that moment :wallbash:
but i like the idea if the stick would actually have an effect on ur car...


----------



## Nexis




----------



## Nexis

Weird traffic lights...


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Maybe it's a silly question, but what should you do if the traffic light is like at 0:50? (4 x green + 1 x red)


----------



## ForteTwo

bogdymol said:


> ^^ Maybe it's a silly question, but what should you do if the traffic light is like at 0:50? (4 x green + 1 x red)


In that case, the red indicates that opposing traffic is stopped, thus proceed in the desired (legal) direction.


----------



## starrwulfe

bogdymol said:


> ^^ Maybe it's a silly question, but what should you do if the traffic light is like at 0:50? (4 x green + 1 x red)



 
Red lights mean no movements can be made.
Green lights mean all movements can be made but watch for oncoming traffic when turning right.
Arrows with a green light mean all movements can be made and opposing traffic is not coming.
Arrows along with a red light lit mean literally "except THESE directions."
It confuses the hell outta me sometimes still even after 12 years of driving over here


----------



## bogdymol

:nuts:


----------



## keber

starrwulfe said:


> Red lights mean no movements can be made.
> Green lights mean all movements can be made but watch for oncoming traffic when turning right.
> Arrows with a green light mean all movements can be made and opposing traffic is not coming.
> Arrows along with a red light lit mean literally "except THESE directions."
> It confuses the hell outta me sometimes still even after 12 years of driving over here


Actually all this could be done without red light. Complicating where it is not needed.


----------



## Nima-Farid

Why not simplify things a bit?


----------



## LegendofZelda1996

Well, I can say that traffic light in Japan that Nexis showed looks very complicated. 

But Australia has a traffic light that looks more complicated than that traffic light in Japan.








Source: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Traffic_lights


----------



## Nima-Farid

this is not complicated except the second row from the left which does not have a meaning...


----------



## Nexis

Nima-Farid said:


> this is not complicated except the second row from the left which does not have a meaning...


Its probably for Buses or trams...


----------



## coth

keber said:


> Actually all this could be done without red light. Complicating where it is not needed.


Not all green lights works all time together. It's not complicated, it's just a moment cough when all green lights works at the same time. Most time it would be one or few.


----------



## Nexis

this is the narrowest underpass i have ever seen...






More interesting lights...


----------



## Nexis

Some other Japanese videos that i favorited and thought id share...


----------



## castermaild55

*峠(Touge,ridge）1*

*Miyazaki prefecture*


----------



## castermaild55

*峠(Touge,ridge）2*

*kagoshima*


----------



## castermaild55

*峠(Touge,ridge）3*

*Hokkaido*


----------



## castermaild55

*峠(Touge,ridge）4*

Aomori













Iwate-akita


----------



## Rebasepoiss

Another 2 great videos by cat2525jp:


----------



## JackFrost

holy shit: sasago road tunnel collapsed.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2012/dec/02/japan-tunnel-collapse-motorists-trapped

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-20571218


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The tunnel did not collapse. Circa 100 ceiling tiles came down (which weigh 1.5 tonnes each)


----------



## Sunfuns

Do we really know already what exactly happened and why?


----------



## coth

Landslide according to news


----------



## LegendofZelda1996

Apparently, the aging ceiling bolts may have cause the ceilings in the Sasago Tunnel (笹子トンネル) to collapse.



UPI said:


> TOKYO, Dec. 3 (UPI) -- After a highway tunnel collapsed in Japan, killing nine people, its operator said at a press conference aging ceiling bolts may have caused the collapse. Ryoichi Yoshikawa, Central Japan Expressway Co.'s head of maintenance, said Monday of the incident Sunday in the Sasago Tunnel, 85 kilometers (53 miles) west of Tokyo, bolts holding 1.2-ton concrete panels to the ceiling of the tunnel were never replaced, and there are no records of repair work done in the past.
> The tunnel opened in 1977, and although the ownership company said the tunnel passed an inspection in September, certain tests on the sections that collapsed were never undertaken.
> The collapse occurred Sunday morning, with about 180 concrete panels falling onto traffic within the tunnel. About 30 cars were trapped, and of the nine confirmed deaths, five were from a burning car, the Japan Daily Press said Monday.
> Yoshikawa ended his statement with the comment the lack of proper inspection was something the company will reflect upon, what the newspaper called "the most inadequate (of) apologies since the Fukushima crisis."
> 
> Read more: http://www.upi.com/Top_News/World-N...aging-bolts/UPI-29741354564362/#ixzz2E2S11Ptl
> ​


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Japanese Expressway turns 50*

The Japanese Expressway turns 50 years. On December 20, 1962 the first expressway of Japan opened to traffic. It was a portion of current C1 and Route 1 in Central Tokyo.


----------



## CNGL

I wonder why it is Yamate tunnel and not Yama_no_te tunnel like the railway. If they share name in kanji, why not in romaji?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It is named after Yamate Street 山手通り


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Hanshin Expressway - Yamatogawa Route Construction Status*










This is plan of the Osaka Urban Renaissance Loop Route on south side of Osaka. The Yamatogawa Route uses part of Highway nº14 from Matsubara JCT to ***** JCT.










This is the situation west of Matsubara JCT. This http://goo.gl/maps/6W3uf and this http://goo.gl/maps/8NyOq

The four lanes highway will have about 9,7 kilometers, mostly underground.

The objective of the company is to open by the end of FY 2016 (March 2017).














































Source:
http://saitoshika-west.com/blog-entry-3002.html

For more information, please visit the Hanshin Expressway site with dozens of maps and others: http://www.hanshin-exp.co.jp/company/torikumi/building/yamatogawa/index.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

ChrisZwolle said:


> *1 March 2015*
> 
> The final segment of the Joban Expressway opens to traffic in Japan. The missing link was 14.3 kilometers long and runs from Tomioka to Namie. It passes 6 kilometers from the Fukushima I nuclear power plant.
> 
> http://ajw.asahi.com/article/0311disaster/fukushima/AJ201502280021


This segment of Joban Expressway is mostly a super two. They installed signs that read radiation (microsieverts per hour).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Route C2, Yamate Tunnel, Tokyo*

The extension of the Yamate Tunnel in Tokyo will open to traffic tomorrow. It is part of Central Circular Route, or C2. It is the *world's longest twin-tube road tunnel*, at 18.2 kilometers end to end and 19.3 kilometers in total (including Ohashi JCT). This completes the second ring road of Tokyo.


山手トンネルウォーク_18 by [email protected], on Flickr


山手トンネルウォーク_62 by [email protected], on 
Flickr


山手トンネルウォーク_88 by [email protected], on Flickr


山手トンネルウォーク_120 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## -Pino-

ChrisZwolle said:


> 山手トンネルウォーク_88 by [email protected], on Flickr


I love the way they integrated this sign into the overall tunnel shape. Looks like something other countries can learn from. Just a shame that the exit number does not quite work out.

But ... I don't fully understand the message. Both the green part and the blue part of the sign are destinations of the exit? The sign further down the tunnel seems all green.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The blue sign says this is national highway 1: 国道1


----------



## Sr.Horn

More examples of the signals inside the Yamate Tunnel:


IMG_1618 by Kam2y, on Flickr


Yamate Tunnel Walk, Tokyo_18 by ajari, on Flickr


DSC_7956 by @bat1911, on Flickr


P1010275 by Zetton Nara, on Flickr
Tomei · Circle 1


P1010244 by Zetton Nara, on Flickr


IMGP3064 by retrospective s, on Flickr


And one of the first videos. From Oi JCT to Nishi-Shinjuku JCT:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

ChrisZwolle said:


> *8 March 2015*
> 
> A new segment of the Ken-O Expressway opened to traffic in Japan. The Ken-O Expressway is the outer beltway of Tokyo with a planned length of 282 kilometers. 203 kilometers is currently open to traffic. The opened segment is southwest of Tokyo, a 4 kilometer segment between Samukawa-North IC and Ebina JCT. This completes the western loop of the Ken-O Expressway.


Ebina JCT, where Ken-O intersects with the Tomei Expressway.




















Just east of there is a huge parking area along the Tomei Expressway. If I understand correctly, these are more like a retail strip than a traditional rest area.

There are 814 parking spaces for cars and 200 for buses & trucks.


----------



## -Pino-

ChrisZwolle said:


> The blue sign says this is national highway 1: 国道1


Is that a feature of Japanese signs generally? Everything that I have seen on (photos and videos of) Japanese motorways so far had all-green signage. So is blue being added for intersections with major intercity non-motorways?


----------



## Sr.Horn

The 4km section of Ken-Ō Expressway goes from Samukawa Kita IC (Route 46) to Ebina JCT (Tōmei Expressway). In 2016 is planned to open the Ebina Minami JCT (Shin-Tōmei Expressway).









Samukawa Kita IC (left), Ebina Minami JCT (center), Ebina JCT (right)


Ebina JCT:

















































































Looking south to Samukawa Kita IC









Looking north




































Tomei Expressway looking west






































Ebina Minami JCT (under construction):



















































































Samukawa Kita IC:





































Photos: Car Watch



With this section, is possible to drive from Fujisawa IC (Route 1) in Kanagawa, to Okegawa JCT (Route 17) in Saitama.

According Wikipedia (JA), this year is planned to open more sections:

*+10,8 km* From Okegawa JCT (Route 17) to Shiraoka Shōbu IC (Route 122 bypass). FY2015.

*+19,6 km* From Kuki Shiraoka JCT (Tōhoku Expressway) to Sakai IC (Route 354 Bypass) scheduled by *March 29*.

*+28,5 km* From Sakai IC to Tsukuba Chūō IC (Route 19). FY 2015.

*+9,7 km* From Kōzaki IC (Route 356) to Taiei JCT (Higashi-Kantō Expressway) near Narita Airport. *May 2015*.


198 km of continuous expressway from Fujisawa IC to Taiei JCT.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I watched a real-time video of Tomei Expressway and Shuto Route 3 today, and I must say the signs are difficult to understand for foreigners. They are relatively small and feature many names, but few numbers (national expressways aren't numbered) and some signs are too elaborate, showing the entire interchange configuration instead of just a right or left turn arrow. 

It is difficult to design bilingual signs in Japan, because Japanese characters require much less horizontal space than Latin script. So you end up with giant Japanese characters or relatively small Latin script.


----------



## -Pino-

^^ This is probably why South Korea moved over to placing the Latin characters next to the Korean characters a few years back. They faced the same problem and placing the two sets of characters on one line improved instant legibility of the signs. 

In fact, there is quite some similarity between Japanese signs and older Korean motorway signs. The Koreans did well to move on, in my opinion.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Hairpin turns up Mount Iwaki (southwest of Aomori).


----------



## Nexis

Tokyo 3541 by tokyoform, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Bijogi JCT*

A complex five-level interchange of three expressways, a local street and national highway 17 in Saitama, just outside Tokyo.

The lowest level features national highway 17, which goes under the national highway 298, which is at grade. The Tokyo-Gaikan Expressway is built on top of NH 298. On top of that are the right-turn movements (with traffic lights) from Tokyo-Gaikan to Ikebukuro Route. In addition, the Ikebukuro Route of the Shuto Expressway is built on top of national highway 17. Thus, a five-level interchange.

So Ikebukuro Route (which continues as Omiya Route) is double-decked with national highway 17. However, they are not directly a level apart. National highway 17 is at level -1, while the Ikebukuro/Omiya Route is at level +3. So they are actually the fartest levels apart.

-1: national highway 17 (free-flow)
0: national highway 298 (at-grade)
+1: Tokyo-Gaikan Expressway (free-flow)
+2: turn movements (traffic lights)
+3: Ikebukuro Route / Omiya Route (free-flow)


----------



## Sr.Horn

Fascinating. Note the direct access on the 2F from a building. This is a Highway Police office. :lol: (埼玉県高速道路交通警察隊美女木警察官連絡所)


----------



## Sr.Horn

Irabu bridge, opened on Jan 31. This bridge connects Miyako and Irabu islands in Okinawa. The total length of the bridge is 3540m.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Tokushima Expressway*



ChrisZwolle said:


> *14 March 2015*
> 
> An 11 kilometer extension of the Tokushima Expressway opened to traffic on Shikoku Island. It runs from Naruto JCT to Tokushima IC. It curves across the river delta north of Tokushima, making a U-turn. It first runs south, then curves east and then turns west to connect to the older segment of the super two Tokushima Expressway.


I stumbled across the Tokushima Expressway extension. I found out it was nearly completed in Google Earth imagery, which was dated 18 January 2015. It happened to open to traffic yesterday.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Naruto JCT - Tokushima IC*

And the new Smart IC near Tokushima Awaodori Airport.



>


Source: http://travel.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/news/20150316_692819.html


----------



## Sr.Horn

^^ About this weird idea of "Smart IC".

The first Smart IC was opened on march 7th as Fuchu Smart IC (Chuo Expressway). This type of IC uses part of the bus stops in expressways and parking areas (PA).



>


Source: http://car.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/news/20150307_691724.html


----------



## Sr.Horn

ChrisZwolle said:


> *1 March 2015*
> 
> A 21 kilometer super-two expressway opened to traffic on the island of Kyushu in Southern Japan. It is the Higashi-Kyushu Expressway (East Kyushu Expressway) that runs from Buzen to Usa. It is mainly a bypass of the city of Nakatsu.



Photos from Buzen IC to Koge PA (new Smart IC) situation here: http://goo.gl/maps/yO6UK



>



Source: http://car.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/news/20150303_690838.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Most new expressways are built as super-two highways, with only infrequent passing lanes, due to the low traffic volumes. The important routes have been finished since the 1990s, so they are currently constructing secondary expressways.

It is interesting to see how the network length development has been very linear since the 1960s. They opened approximately the same amount of new expressways every decade. In many developed countries the amount of new expressways / motorways declined significantly after the 1980s. Japanese expressway growth has tapered off only slightly since 2000.

The difference between official expressways built as a super two, and other super two highways is often minimal to non-existent. For example the Bantan Renkaku Toll Road from Himeji to Wadayama is as good or even better than national expressways.


----------



## 00Zy99

ChrisZwolle said:


> Most new expressways are built as super-two highways, with only infrequent passing lanes, due to the low traffic volumes. The important routes have been finished since the 1990s, so they are currently constructing secondary expressways.
> 
> It is interesting to see how the network length development has been very linear since the 1960s. They opened approximately the same amount of new expressways every decade. In many developed countries the amount of new expressways / motorways declined significantly after the 1980s. Japanese expressway growth has tapered off only slightly since 2000.
> 
> The difference between official expressways built as a super two, and other super two highways is often minimal to non-existent. For example the Bantan Renkaku Toll Road from Himeji to Wadayama is as good or even better than national expressways.


Are they built with provision for expansion to full-size in the future? It seems hazardous not to. The Ken-O Expressway comes to mind.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

They tend to run in mountainous areas, so widening it to four lanes would be quite expensive in any case.

Perhaps of interest, many bypasses in national routes were built with two lanes and then widened to four lanes, not rarely within 10 - 15 years of construction. That's either poor traffic forecasting or a strange way to fund road projects.


----------



## Sr.Horn

New 2,2 kilometers of the Chubu-Jukan Expressway between Fukui Kita IC-JCT to Eiheiji IC.































































5240¥ Meishin Expwy. Suita (NE Osaka)
3890¥ Ichinomiya (Aichi, N Nagoya)
2740¥ Obama (Fukui)
1680¥ Tsuruga (Fukui)
630¥ Sabae (Fukui)
1990¥ Kanazawa west














































Source: http://car.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/news/20150302_690670.html


----------



## kostas97

Are there any 4 lane expressways/motorways in Japan or are they 2 laned only???


----------



## JuaanAcosta

kostas97 said:


> Are there any 4 lane expressways/motorways in Japan or are they 2 laned only???


of course there are 4 lane expressways in Japan. Most of them were built before the 90s. These "Super-2" are new secondary expressways.


----------



## kostas97

JuaanAcosta said:


> of course there are 4 lane expressways in Japan. Most of them were built before the 90s. These "Super-2" are new secondary expressways.


OK, I just asked because I've not seen any of them
I saw some roads in Google street view and none of them were 4 laned roads
And by the way is there any particular reason why the Japanese construct 2 laned roads instead of 4 laned????


----------



## JuaanAcosta

kostas97 said:


> OK, I just asked because I've not seen any of them
> I saw some roads in Google street view and none of them were 4 laned roads
> And by the way is there any particular reason why the Japanese construct 2 laned roads instead of 4 laned????


well search better, Japan has actually more than 7000 km of (at least) 2x2 expressways. The best well known example is the Tomei Expressway. 

And the reason why they're building these kind of expressways is simple, the amount of traffic is enough to build an expressway but not big enough to build a 2x2 typical expressway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There are not many six-lane expressways in Japan, most are within the large urban areas.

On the other hand they often have multiple expressways between the same cities. For example there are two expressways between Tokyo and Nagoya (Tomei & Chuo) and a third is under construction (Shin Tomei). There are also two expressways between Tokyo and Sendai (Tohoku & Joban).


----------



## 00Zy99

I'm confused as to how the Shin Tomei is supposed to be routed from Numazu to Tokyo. Is there anywhere to go to find the exact alignment?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Namuzu to Tokyo section is a mix of a new alignment, widening and new carriageways.

A large section of the Shin-Tomei Expressway between Gotemba and Oi included the construction of one new carriageway with three lanes for Tokyo-bound traffic, and a conversion of the old 2x2 Tomei Expressway for Nagoya-bound traffic. (a cross-section of 3+2+2 lanes). 

The Oi - Isehara section has six lanes, no construction is planned here as far as I know. They could eventually widen it to eight lanes (there are no long eight-lane sections in Japan yet). From Isehara to Ebina is a new alignment.


----------



## 00Zy99

So it ends at the Ken-O expressway? Is that permanent or will there be another phase in the future?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

ChrisZwolle said:


> *22 March 2015*
> 
> Another short segment of the Keinawa Expressway opened to traffic, a 2 kilometer section from Koriyama JCT (Nishi-Meihan Expwy) to Koriyama-minami (south). This section is elevated.


The Koriyama JCT, where the Nishi-Meihan Expressway intersects the Keinawa Expressway.










By the way, I wonder if Japan has any cloverleafs. I don't recall seeing them.


----------



## Sr.Horn

ChrisZwolle said:


> *21 March 2015*
> 
> A 3 kilometer segment of the Keinawa Expressway opens to traffic in Japan. It runs from Gose-north to Gose-south. The Keinawa Expressway is an outer bypass of Osaka, it runs through the eastern and southern periphery.



















Some parts of the expressway looks toll-free, others needs to pay. Don't know if it's because the works or what.



>


Source: http://travel.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/news/20150323_693992.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's also one of the few expressways to carry a national highway number.


----------



## Sr.Horn

ChrisZwolle said:


> *30 March 2014*
> 
> The third expressway to open in Japan is a 10 kilometer segment of the Onomichi Expressway in western Honshu. It runs from Kisa to Mitsugihigashi (Chugoku Expressway). It is the second segment of the Onomichi Expressway to open since the first segment opened in 2010. *The third and final segment (middle part) will open later this year.*












The third and final segment between Kisa IC and Sera IC was opened on March 22. 20,4 kilometers in total.



>


Source: http://travel.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/news/20150324_694200.html

In general, new japanese expressways hasn't many signals comparing with the europeans, and those signals are very simple. Nice design.


----------



## [atomic]

^^
what exactly is this?:


----------



## rakcancer

Everything extremely sterile and perfectly neat.... I love Japan...


----------



## Sr.Horn

^^ As always, always perfect 



[atomic] said:


> what exactly is this?


Reflector with windmill. 

http://www.sekisuijushi.co.jp/products/traffic/product/quantitative_view/quantitative_view01.html

^^ BTW, fascinating website of signals and related manufacturer.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

[atomic] said:


> ^^
> what exactly is this?:


If I had to guess, I'd say that's a device that keeps the reflector clean from dirt.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

^^ There is dirt in Japan? :O

Joking aside, if it works it's a very neat invention.


----------



## rakcancer

Rebasepoiss said:


> ^^ There is dirt in Japan? :O


LOL... That is simply impossible


----------



## Sr.Horn




----------



## xvbvcv

So they are using the wind, when we in Europe are usually using photovoltaic cells.


----------



## Kanadzie

Rebasepoiss said:


> ^^ There is dirt in Japan? :O
> 
> Joking aside, if it works it's a very neat invention.


It is SO Japanese!:lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Ken-O*



ChrisZwolle said:


> *29 March 2015*
> 
> Another segment of the Ken-O Expressway, the outer beltway of Tokyo, opened to traffic. It's a 20 kilometer segment between Kuki Shiraoka JCT (Tohoku Expwy) and Sakai Koga IC. This is north of Tokyo.
> 
> 223 out of 282 kilometers of Ken-O Expressway are now operational.


The Kuki Shiraoka JCT between Ken-O Expressway (east-west) and Tohoku Expressway (north-south).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Japan typically opens a lot of new expressways in March, which is the end of the Japanese fiscal year. 

Here's an overview. In total, *193 kilometers* of new expressway opened to traffic. Most of the new expressways run through remote rural areas and are built as super-two expressways, considered a part of the national network.



ChrisZwolle said:


> *1 March 2015*
> 
> The final segment of the Joban Expressway opens to traffic in Japan. The missing link was 14.3 kilometers long and runs from Tomioka to Namie. It passes 6 kilometers from the Fukushima I nuclear power plant.
> 
> http://ajw.asahi.com/article/0311disaster/fukushima/AJ201502280021





ChrisZwolle said:


> *1 March 2015*
> 
> A 21 kilometer super-two expressway opened to traffic on the island of Kyushu in Southern Japan. It is the Higashi-Kyushu Expressway (East Kyushu Expressway) that runs from Buzen to Usa. It is mainly a bypass of the city of Nakatsu.





ChrisZwolle said:


> *7 March 2015*
> 
> The final segment of the C2 / Central Circular Route opened to traffic in Tokyo, Japan. It runs from Ohashi JCT to Oi JCT over a distance of 9 kilometers. The Central Circular Route is the second ring road of Tokyo.
> 
> It extends the Yamate Tunnel, which is now the longest road tunnel in Japan, the second longest in the world, and the longest twin-tube road tunnel in the world, at 18.2 km end-to-end and 19.3 km in total including the Ohashi JCT.





ChrisZwolle said:


> *8 March 2015*
> 
> A new segment of the Ken-O Expressway opened to traffic in Japan. The Ken-O Expressway is the outer beltway of Tokyo with a planned length of 282 kilometers. 203 kilometers is currently open to traffic. The opened segment is southwest of Tokyo, a 4 kilometer segment between Samukawa-North IC and Ebina JCT. This completes the western loop of the Ken-O Expressway.





ChrisZwolle said:


> *28 February 2015*
> 
> Two super two expressway segments opened to traffic in Japan, both part of the Noetsu Expressway.
> 
> * Nadaura IC - Nanao Daihaku IC 7 km
> * Nanao Shiroyama IC - Nanao IC 3 km





ChrisZwolle said:


> *7 March 2015*
> 
> The missing bypass of Satsumasendai, part of the super two Minami-Kyushu Expressway, opened to traffic in southern Japan. It is nearly 7 kilometers long. The Minami (South) Kyushu Expressway runs along the southwest coast of Kyushu.





ChrisZwolle said:


> *14 March 2015*
> 
> A 5.5 kilometer segment of the Nishi-Kyushu Expressway opens in southern Japan. It is a super two segment, not yet connected to other expressway segments, that runs from Yamashiro Kubara to Imafuku. The Nishi-Kyushu Expressway will provide a route along the northwest coast of Kyushu.





ChrisZwolle said:


> *14 March 2015*
> 
> Two segments of the San-in Expressway opened to traffic in Japan. They are both super two expressways.
> 
> * Harai - Nishimura: 8 km (near Hamada)
> * Nima ishimiginzan - Yusato: 6 km (near the world heritage site of the Iwami Ginzan Silver Mine)
> 
> The San-in Expressway is a long-distance expressway along the northern coast of western Honshu. It will eventually run from Tottori to Mine at a distance of circa 380 kilometers. Due to the low population density, most of the expressway is a super two highway, with infrequent four-lane sections to pass other vehicles.





ChrisZwolle said:


> *14 March 2015*
> 
> An 11 kilometer extension of the Tokushima Expressway opened to traffic on Shikoku Island. It runs from Naruto JCT to Tokushima IC. It curves across the river delta north of Tokushima, making a U-turn. It first runs south, then curves east and then turns west to connect to the older segment of the super two Tokushima Expressway.





ChrisZwolle said:


> *1 March 2015*
> 
> A 2.2 kilometer segment of the Chubu-Jukan Expressway opened to traffic in central Japan. It is a super-two expressway that runs from Matsuoka IC to Fukui-kita JCT (where it connects to the Hokuriku Expressway).
> 
> The Chubu-Jukan Expressway is entirely a super-two expressway that will connect Matsumoto with Fukui, through very mountainous terrain.
> 
> Pictures can be seen here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=122534252&postcount=566





ChrisZwolle said:


> *21 March 2015*
> 
> Another segment of the Higashi-Kyushu Expressway opens to traffic, the missing middle segment between Saiki and Kamae (20 km). There is just one missing link between Kitakyushu and Miyazaki remaining. Most of the Higashi-Kyushu Expressway was opened over the last 5 years.





ChrisZwolle said:


> *21 March 2015*
> 
> A 3 kilometer segment of the Keinawa Expressway opens to traffic in Japan. It runs from Gose-north to Gose-south. The Keinawa Expressway is an outer bypass of Osaka, it runs through the eastern and southern periphery.





ChrisZwolle said:


> *22 March 2015*
> 
> Another short segment of the Keinawa Expressway opened to traffic, a 2 kilometer section from Koriyama JCT (Nishi-Meihan Expwy) to Koriyama-minami (south). This section is elevated.





ChrisZwolle said:


> *22 March 2015*
> 
> The last segment of the Onomichi Expressway opened to traffic in Japan. The 20 kilometer segment runs from Sera to Kisu. The Onomichi Expressway is a super-two expressway that runs 50 kilometers from the Sanyo Expressway at Onomichi to the Chugoku Expressway near Miyoshi.
> 
> Photos can be found here





ChrisZwolle said:


> *29 March 2015*
> 
> A 4 kilometer segment of the Minami-Kyushu Expressway (South Kyushu Expressway) opened to traffic between Akune-kita (north) IC and Akune IC. It is along the middle part of the under construction Minami-Kyushu Expressway.





ChrisZwolle said:


> *29 March 2015*
> 
> A 26 kilometer extension of the super two Doto Expressway opened to traffic on Hokkaido. The newly opened section runs from Urahoro IC to Shiranuka IC. It runs through sparsely populated and mountainous terrain.





ChrisZwolle said:


> *29 March 2015*
> 
> Another segment of the Ken-O Expressway, the outer beltway of Tokyo, opened to traffic. It's a 20 kilometer segment between Kuki Shiraoka JCT (Tohoku Expwy) and Sakai Koga IC. This is north of Tokyo.
> 
> 223 out of 282 kilometers of Ken-O Expressway are now operational.


----------



## castermaild55

ChrisZwolle said:


> The extension of the Yamate Tunnel in Tokyo will open to traffic tomorrow. It is part of Central Circular Route, or C2. It is the *world's longest twin-tube road tunnel*, at 18.2 kilometers end to end and 19.3 kilometers in total (including Ohashi JCT). This completes the second ring road of Tokyo.
> 
> 
> 山手トンネルウォーク_18 by [email protected], on Flickr
> 
> 
> 山手トンネルウォーク_62 by [email protected], on
> Flickr
> 
> 
> 山手トンネルウォーク_88 by [email protected], on Flickr
> 
> 
> 山手トンネルウォーク_120 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

The Tokyo Metropolitan Expressway


----------



## jfgomez96

Wow, Japan has wonderful roads, I want to drive there


----------



## wwc234

Isewangan Expressway 伊勢湾岸自動車道
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isewangan_Expressway




Meishin Expressway 名神高速道路
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meishin_Expressway




Shin-Tōmei Expressway 新東名高速道路
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin-Tōmei_Expressway




Tōkai-Hokuriku Expressway 東海北陸自動車道
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tōkai-Hokuriku_Expressway








Tōmei Expressway 東名高速道路
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tōmei_Expressway


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## castermaild55

http://i2.wp.com/tamenal.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/3m6SlOt.jpg?resize=1280,760


----------



## castermaild55

The Kanjozoku: Osaka's Infamous Street Racers


----------



## Blackraven

Wow that really narrow road way is a 2-way street? Damn that's real tight.


----------



## starrwulfe

That's pretty much *most* residential streets in any part of Japan including the suburbs and countryside.


----------



## skanny

It's urbanistically better , more efficient and less polluting than an ever ending sprawl à la american cities ...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Greater Tokyo is hugely sprawled out with low-rise residential areas.


----------



## 00Zy99

g.spinoza said:


> Doesn't feel very safe...


American railroads having been doing this since the 19th Century. Its perfectly fine.

What I want to know is how are they doing this for a road? They must be using some amazing blowers.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Eight lanes in Osaka (Midōsuji Boulevard).


----------



## Blackraven

ChrisZwolle said:


> Eight lanes in Osaka (Midōsuji Boulevard).


Wow awesome 

I guess this is the highest number of lanes in Japan (in one direction)?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It possibly is. Quite some cities have streets with four lanes in each direction (2x4), but this is the first I've seen with eight lanes in one direction.


----------



## sacto7654

Midōsuji is by far the most important street in Osaka--just like Market Street in San Francisco or Fifth Avenue in New York City. And just like Market Street, there are extensive underground public transit--in this case, the Midōsuji Line subway, the most important subway line in Osaka.


----------



## Sr.Horn

Shin-Tomei Expressway. 55,2 km was inaugurated on 13 Feb. from current end in Hamamatsu Inasa JCT to Toyota Higashi JCT.

































Hundreds of photos here: http://car.watch.impress.co.jp/


----------



## 00Zy99

Does this complete the west end of the Expressway?


----------



## geogregor

Sr.Horn said:


> Shin-Tomei Expressway. 55,2 km was inaugurated on 13 Feb. from current end in Hamamatsu Inasa JCT to Toyota Higashi JCT.
> 
> Hundreds of photos here: http://car.watch.impress.co.jp/


I looked at some of those photos and they had a queue of cars trying to enter the service area stretching all the way to the hard shoulder of the mainline. And that was despite advanced warning that the parking is full (seen on other photos).

What was that about? Were people just curious and tried to test the services after opening?

The road looks impressive but must be nightmare to maintain with all those tunnels as well as deep cuts to the mountainsides.


----------



## Tom 958

That warped grid retaining wall thingie on the left-- it looks like something from a Dali painting. In fact, the whole scene looks a bit surreal to me.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Hanshin Expressway - Route 5 Bayshore Line*

14.5 km from the Route 5 Bayshore Line in Kobe will begin its construction in 2016. Expressway will continue from Rokko Island (north) to Komae.

Total cost of the project will be around 500 billion yen.










The coastal Expressway starts in the bridge to the Kansai Airport and follow the harbour line along the Osaka Bay. In the future will end at the junction with the Kobe-Awaji-Naruto Expressway. 80 km in total.

This big project will include two bridges connecting the Rokko Island and Port Island, and another connecting Port Island and Wakadamisaki ward.

Project in detail:




























Various scenes:









































































Sources:
http://saitoshika-west.com/blog-entry-3590.html
http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/2016/03/2016-bff9.html

Official document from Hyogo Prefecture:
http://web.pref.hyogo.jp/wd21/documents/000084635.pdf


----------



## Sr.Horn

ChrisZwolle said:


> *12 March 2016*
> 
> A 14 kilometer extension of the Dōtō Expressway opened to traffic in northern Japan. It runs from Shiranuka to Akan on Hokkaido. It is built as a super-two due to the low traffic volumes.
> 
> http://www.tokachi.co.jp/news/201603/20160312-0023215.php


^^

Opening day. Full ride from Shiranuka IC to Akan IC:






Photos:



>


Source: http://travel.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/news/20160314_748043.html


----------



## Sr.Horn

Japanese Police is considering to elevate the speed limit on expressways to 120km/h



> NPA to test higher speed limit on expwys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOKYO (Jiji Press) — The National Police Agency has decided to test a higher speed limit on some sections of the Shin-Tomei Expressway and the Tohoku Expressway, NPA officials said Thursday.
> 
> The speed limit will be raised to 110 kph from the current 100 kph on a section of the Shin-Tomei Expressway in Shizuoka Prefecture and a section of the Tohoku Expressway in Iwate Prefecture.
> 
> The expressway speed limit has never exceeded 100 kph since the Meishin Expressway, the first one in the country, opened in 1963.
> 
> Local public safety authorities will set further details of the tests. The agency will examine the test results to consider whether to eventually raise the speed limit up to 120 kph.
> 
> Most of the Shin-Tomei Expressway is straight, and its design allows cars to travel at 120 kph without a problem. Many people drive their cars at speeds over the current limit on that road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bridging the gap between the current limit and the speed at which many people actually drive would be appreciated by the public and, at the same time, help raise the effectiveness of the speed limit, an NPA official said.
> 
> The speed limit will be raised on part of the section between Gotemba and Hamamatsu-Inasa junctions of the Shin-Tomei Expressway and the section between Hanamaki-Minami and Morioka-Minami interchanges of the Tohoku Expressway. The Iwate and Shizuoka prefectural public safety commissions are to decide specific sections to be covered by the new speed limit and when to conduct the trials.
> 
> An expert panel led by then National Public Safety Commission Chairman Keiji Furuya suggested in December 2013 that the NPA should consider an increase in the speed limit to over 100 kph on expressways that have three lanes each way and are designed to allow 120-kph driving.
> 
> ...


http://www.the-japan-news.com/news/article/0002832168
http://travel.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/news/20160324_749874.html


----------



## Blackraven

^^^
Finally a speed limit increase for major roadways. 

100 km/h is bloody slow which causes more accidents because of an unrealistically low speed limit.

120 km/h is better (with at least +10% tolerance ) :banana::cheers::cheers:


----------



## sacto7654

I do have one big concern though: can those non-turbo version _Kei_ cars be able to accelerate safely to 120 km/h, let alone cruise at that speed? Could be a bit unsafe to drive a non-turbo _Kei_ car on the Tomei Expressway in the future, in my opinion.


----------



## Blackraven

sacto7654 said:


> I do have one big concern though: can those non-turbo version _Kei_ cars be able to accelerate safely to 120 km/h, let alone cruise at that speed? Could be a bit unsafe to drive a non-turbo _Kei_ car on the Tomei Expressway in the future, in my opinion.


Hmm.....they can stay in the slow lane(s) (a.k.a. the lanes closest to the shoulder) and leave the more powerful cars with more than 100 HP to use the fast lane (e.g. the lane closest to the central median/divider).


----------



## Sr.Horn

Opened at traffic the westbound undersea tunnel of the National Route 357 (runs parallel to the Bayshore Route







)










The NR357 connects Chūō-ku, Chiba with Yokosuka in Kanagawa with a total length of 70 km.

A public act was held last weekend:



>


Source: http://travel.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/news/20160326_750146.html / http://travel.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/news/20160322_749191.html

Video:


----------



## ITB

A few years back I viewed a 3D video that depicted the path of the Yamate Tunnel—either section C2 or C3—and the complex technological challenges building it. The video illustrated how the tunnel wove around subway tubes, and in one instance, actually went between two subway lines.

Is this video still available? I've searched, but haven't come across it. Can someone post it again or provide a link? Many thanks.


----------



## 00Zy99

This new tunnel that just opened along the Bayshore, its like a local tunnel alongside an expressway, right?


----------



## -Pino-

sacto7654 said:


> I do have one big concern though: can those non-turbo version _Kei_ cars be able to accelerate safely to 120 km/h, let alone cruise at that speed? Could be a bit unsafe to drive a non-turbo _Kei_ car on the Tomei Expressway in the future, in my opinion.


I would expect them to be able to. The maximum power of Kei cars has been increased in 1990, so the number of old models still in use would be low. Many Kei models are being exported in large numbers to countries where 120 km/h or higher has been the norm for decades now. In any event, if certain cars cannot safely accelerate to / cruise at 120 km/h, their drivers should drive slower than the maximum speed. There is nothing unsafe at that. There is probably some upper limit to speed differences on a stretch of road (say, people driving at 50 and 150), but you won't hit any critical level by allowing speeds of 120 km/h if some cars remain stuck at 100.

When I drove through Central Honshu last year, I was not inasmuch stunned by the 100 km/h national speed limit, but by the long stretches of (non-urban) motorways where variable speed limits were set at 80 km/h for no apparent reason. Motorists also consistently ignored those 80 km/h limits. But as much as it's nice that they are now considering an increase to the NSL, you wouldn't make much progress unless they also start turning off those unnecessary variable speed limits.


----------



## verreme

^^ The top speed of K-cars is around 130-140 km/h. 120 km/h may not be suitable as a cruising speed for long drives as the engine would be revving to high, but a 120 km/h speed limit does not mean _everyone_ has to drive that fast. Driving 100 in a 120 is also safe.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Everything you've always wanted to know about toilet usage on expressway rest areas 

http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/20...aps-big-data-gauge-toilet-usage/#.Vvlr4EdN3Yg


----------



## 00Zy99

Dude. Think about those of us who are eating!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Kumamoto Earthquakes inflicted some serious damage on Kyushu.

This is Highway 57 in Minamiaso.



















Kyushu Expressway also cracked:


----------



## sponge_bob

ChrisZwolle said:


> The Kumamoto Earthquakes inflicted some serious damage on Kyushu.
> 
> This is Highway 57 in Minamiaso.


Highway 57 again featuring the luckiest driver in Japan.


----------



## Blackraven

Question
To the engineers and architects out there:

Is there any kind of technology or construction technique available today that can prevent something like this during an earthquake?

Or does that really mean that you and your passengers will have no choice but to plunge to your death?


----------



## 00Zy99

Blackraven said:


> Question
> To the engineers and architects out there:
> 
> Is there any kind of technology or construction technique available today that can prevent something like this during an earthquake?
> 
> Or does that really mean that you and your passengers will have no choice but to plunge to your death?


Not an engineer or architect, but having some background in the matter. 

It depends on a large number of factors: 

In some areas, slides like this are foreseeable, in some areas not so much.

In areas where slides are considered a possibility there may be various techniques that can reduce the likelihood or manage the situation, depending on the specific site's circumstances.

Then you have to take into account cost. Some technically possible schemes are HIDEOUSLY expensive to implement. So it becomes necessary to balance out things like the likelihood of a slide, how many cars use the road, etc. in order to make a decision.


----------



## juandecervantes

Lucky driver. 

Any casualties in this part?


----------



## ppplus

sponge_bob said:


> Highway 57 again featuring the luckiest driver in Japan.


This is the most lucky japanese on the world.


----------



## Blackraven

00Zy99 said:


> Not an engineer or architect, but having some background in the matter.
> 
> It depends on a large number of factors:
> 
> In some areas, slides like this are foreseeable, in some areas not so much.
> 
> In areas where slides are considered a possibility there may be various techniques that can reduce the likelihood or manage the situation, depending on the specific site's circumstances.
> 
> Then you have to take into account cost. Some technically possible schemes are HIDEOUSLY expensive to implement. So it becomes necessary to balance out things like the likelihood of a slide, how many cars use the road, etc. in order to make a decision.


Oh I see.
So in short, either of the two outcomes would have applied for the occupants in the white car.

P.S.
What does this mean for reconstruction of buildings, roads, railways, houses and other related infrastructure in the Kumamoto area?

Would there be more investment and use of technology during construction for disaster mitigation countermeasures (even if it will raise costs)?


----------



## 00Zy99

If what happened after the 2011 Tohoku quake is any indication, they'll try to relocate small towns in trouble-prone areas and do whatever they have to for the cities. 

This is a VERY vague outline and there are many gradations between that would take pages to fill out. Things will move on a case-by-case basis. Besides, I haven't heard of this being nearly as bad as Tohoku, so a full restoration may be possible.


----------



## Orilla

Blackraven said:


> Question
> To the engineers and architects out there:
> 
> Is there any kind of technology or construction technique available today that can prevent something like this during an earthquake?


You can decrease the risk of landslides for infrastructure with construction technique (reinforced earth, drain, walls, monitoring if it's already known as a risky area) but totally stop.. not in any cases. :s
And as 00zy99 said, depend of the specific site's circumstances : soil composition, soil hydraulic properties, hydraulic profiles (Here: the main river at the bottom, a old Thalweg where the main landslide occurs, a canal "near" the railway, and a little river near the collapsed part of the road), stress (due to the road, earthquake), slope stability. 

I found a video which give a better point of view of the site  I'm sorry but I can't post links (_sick  _), on youtube: youtube.com/watch?v=C52Niq2jNdI (search: 阿蘇大橋周辺の土砂崩れ箇所) 
On another video, we can see the water flowing from the canal to the main river and at the top of the hill some unstable areas. The area is not stabilised but I hope there will not another landslide there.


----------



## Blackraven

Yup here's the vid:


----------



## medviation

Blackraven said:


> Question
> To the engineers and architects out there:
> 
> Is there any kind of technology or construction technique available today that can prevent something like this during an earthquake?
> 
> Or does that really mean that you and your passengers will have no choice but to plunge to your death?


I have a background in architecture. Earth will reclaim its form and our roads will sooner or later erode. The key lies in disaster prevention by identifying hazards and taking necessary actions to reduce the hazards. In this case, better soil testing or landslide protection could have been done.


----------



## castermaild55

Kumamoto
16thApr.










19th









21ｓｔ
























plan to construct s big wall





































４days ago












27th there are still many undulation and small steps on high way


----------



## 00Zy99

Could someone help me figure out how these diagrams defer from today?

I would particulularly like to know that the bold black line on the right diagram is and what the dotted line across the Northwest edge of the bay means.


----------



## castermaild55

Kamaishi expressway construction
http://www.japanetccard.com/Roadways/JapanTollRoadsByRegions/Tohoku/KamaishiExpressway.aspx


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## castermaild55

sorry, no subb


----------



## Blackraven

Let's talk about Roundabouts/Rotaries/Traffic Circles in Japan

Here's one in Nagano










These circles are relatively new concepts in Japan (which is a country that has for decades been used to traffic lights and intersection and as such, has a traffic/highway code that resolves around these type of road elements).

With that said, are more and more local drivers starting to get the hang of these circles? Or is it that more practice/training/education is needed?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ They seem to drive across the marked sections. Perhaps they're used to doing that on other roads. Japanese roads have a huge amount of road markings compared to Europe or North America.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Nagoya*

The Kurokawa Interchange in Nagoya. :cheers:


----------



## TM_Germany

yeah but on the other hand... who doesn't drive over that off-marked bit in a roundabout?


----------



## 00Zy99

Me.

I try to stay within the lines at all times.


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## quadc

castermaild55 said:


>


nice


----------



## castermaild55

ken-o-d0 will be completed in this year?

last one is Tsukuba section in Ibaraki


----------



## castermaild55

the connection of Ken-o-do and #2 Tomei Highway


----------



## castermaild55

KEINAWA EXPRESSWAY in kansai


Balancing toy construction method
no subb


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*expressway numbering*

Wow, Japan is going to introduce road numbers for expressways!

*Japan develops numbering system for expressway system*

A transport ministry panel has drafted a numbering system for the Japanese expressway system so even foreign drivers will be able to understand it.

The ministry plans to introduce the system ahead of the 2020 Tokyo Olympics after soliciting public opinion. Under the system, expressways will be given the same numbers as the national routes running alongside them, in principle, except that they will be preceded by the letter E for expressway.

The Tomei Expressway, which basically runs parallel to National Route 1, will be numbered E1, for example. Similarly, the Sanyo Expressway will be numbered E2 and the Kyushu Expressway E3. The circular Tokyo Gaikan Expressway would be numbered C3.

The ministry will start adding the numbers to expressway signs next year, starting with expressway sections around Olympic facilities, tourist spots and airports.​
http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/20...bering-system-expressway-system/#.V9RJSK1N2Vc


----------



## CNGL

Finally! I felt the Japanese expressway system was incomplete without a numbering system.


----------



## 00Zy99

The Ken-O is the outer Tokyo belt, correct?


----------



## ForteTwo

00Zy99 said:


> The Ken-O is the outer Tokyo belt, correct?


It could be considered an outer belt, but in name, that privilege goes to the Gaikan, which roughly translates as "Outer Circular Route." Ken-O roughly translates to "central zone." Interestingly, neither have a majority of their routes inside of Tokyo-to.


----------



## ForteTwo

CNGL said:


> Finally! I felt the Japanese expressway system was incomplete without a numbering system.


I wonder if the minor expressways will be numbered as well? I need a good excuse for another road trip!

I suspect most locals will probably ignore the numbers and use the names. I was once riding with a local through central Tokyo and got a blank stare when I mentioned the "C1" (a.k.a. "Toshin-Kanjo-sen").


----------



## 00Zy99

I suspect that the numbers will sneak into common usage over the next couple of decades.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Tokyo-Gaikan Expressway is only partially completed. You can't even use it from Chuo or Tomei Expressways. 

Until the Ken-O Expressway is completed, through traffic following expressways would have to go deep into Tokyo to get on the Central Circular (C2) to go from Chuo/Tomei to Tohoku/Joban. 

Before 2010 traffic from Tomei to Tohoku even had to use the Inner Circular (C1) right through central Tokyo, because neither C2 and Ken-O were completed at that time.

But I suppose there were/are detours posted for through traffic to keep them away from Central Tokyo.


----------



## flierfy

ChrisZwolle said:


> A transport ministry panel has drafted a numbering system for the Japanese expressway system so even foreign drivers will be able to understand it.


What's the point in understanding it when it is very difficult to drive there in the first place? To drive in Japan one needs a Japanese driving license. Which pretty much prevents foreigners from driving on Japanese roads.


----------



## verreme

^^ Are you sure about that? Some friends of mine have rented cars in Japan without a Japanese driving license. I guess international licenses are accepted as well.


----------



## MichiH

^^ You are only allowed to drive with international driver license for a maximum of one year.

Source: http://www.japan-guide.com/e/e2022.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Not many countries with an extensive expressway / motorway / freeway network have no numbering system for them. The Philippines recently introduced E-numbering as well. Malaysia uses such a system too. 

Other countries in East Asia with a sizeable amount of expressways also have numbering systems, such as China, South Korea, Taiwan and Thailand. Vietnam doesn't yet number its expressways.

That leaves Indonesia as a country with a sizeable amount of expressways with no numbering plan at all. Though Singapore's expressways are also not numbered (but they are abbreviated with 3-character codes)


----------



## starrwulfe

flierfy said:


> What's the point in understanding it when it is very difficult to drive there in the first place? To drive in Japan one needs a Japanese driving license. Which pretty much prevents foreigners from driving on Japanese roads.


You can drive here with an international license up to 1 as was stated. 

If you're a valid resident of Japan, then you can easily get your valid driver's license in your home country translated at the Japan Automobile Federation and go to any Drivers Testing Center and take a 10 question exam on a computer and walk out with a Japanese license on the same day... If you're from most European countries, Australia, New Zealand, Canada, and certain US states like California and New York. Otherwise you will need to take a driving road test.


Also it's quite easy to drive here. The hardest thing was the lack of street names in towns and cities and the addressing system is bonkers but car navigation systems changed that game a long time ago.


----------



## irrational_pi

starrwulfe said:


> You can drive here with an international license up to 1 as was stated.
> 
> If you're a valid resident of Japan, then you can easily get your valid driver's license in your home country translated at the Japan Automobile Federation and go to any Drivers Testing Center and take a 10 question exam on a computer and walk out with a Japanese license on the same day... If you're from most European countries, Australia, New Zealand, Canada, and certain US states like California and New York. Otherwise you will need to take a driving road test.
> 
> 
> Also it's quite easy to drive here. The hardest thing was the lack of street names in towns and cities and the addressing system is bonkers but car navigation systems changed that game a long time ago.


^^
As a foreigner who has just converted his Indonesian licence and passed the writing exam (written in English and surprisingly very easy) + driving exam in just one take last week, I approve this. I was surprised that it is not hard as people supposed it to be.

Combined with the nationwide automatic electronic toll road collecting system ETC and its cutting edge ITS (Intelligent Transport System) which provides nationwide actual real-time traffic congestion, disturbances, roadwork data, etc., that could be displayed instantly on your car's navigation system, driving in Japan has never been easier. Plus the road direction signs are always displayed both in Japan and English so no need to learn difficult kanjis.
Just be prepared to spare enough money though, because the tolls are rather expensive, if not the most expensive in the world :nuts:


----------



## Blackraven

Major car rental agencies in Japan (e.g. Toyota Rent A Car, Nissan Rent a Car, Honda Rent-a-Lease Hokkaido, etc.) will accept International Driver License (IDP)

Just show them your International Driving Permit as well as your passport when renting a car from any of their airport locations


----------



## ForteTwo

*More on expressway numbering*

http://www.asahi.com/ajw/articles/AJ201609120029.html

Another article discussing the planned expressway numbering, with example signs. 








The numbers for lower numbered expressways look to mirror their parallel main national routes. A japanese version of the article lists the following: 

Ｅ１（東名、名神高速）(Tomei, Meishin)

Ｅ２（山陽道）(Sanyo)

Ｅ３（九州道）(Kyushuu)

Ｅ４（東北道）(Tohoku)

Ｅ５（北海道縦貫道）(Hokkaido-Jukan)

Ｅ６（常磐道など）(Joban)

Ｅ７（日本海東北道など）(Nihonkai-Tohoku)

Ｅ８（北陸道）(Hokuriku)

Ｅ９（山陰道など）(San'in)

Ｅ１７（関越道）(Kan-Etsu)

Ｅ２０（中央道）(Chuo)

Ｅ１Ａ（新東名、新名神など）(Shin-Tomei, Shin-Meishin)

Ｅ２Ａ（中国道など）(Chugoku)

Ｃ３（東京外環道）(Tokyo Gaikan)

A google image search led me to the following map:










There you have it...



ChrisZwolle said:


> Wow, Japan is going to introduce road numbers for expressways!
> 
> *Japan develops numbering system for expressway system*
> 
> A transport ministry panel has drafted a numbering system for the Japanese expressway system so even foreign drivers will be able to understand it.
> 
> The ministry plans to introduce the system ahead of the 2020 Tokyo Olympics after soliciting public opinion. Under the system, expressways will be given the same numbers as the national routes running alongside them, in principle, except that they will be preceded by the letter E for expressway.
> 
> The Tomei Expressway, which basically runs parallel to National Route 1, will be numbered E1, for example. Similarly, the Sanyo Expressway will be numbered E2 and the Kyushu Expressway E3. The circular Tokyo Gaikan Expressway would be numbered C3.
> 
> The ministry will start adding the numbers to expressway signs next year, starting with expressway sections around Olympic facilities, tourist spots and airports.​
> http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/20...bering-system-expressway-system/#.V9RJSK1N2Vc


----------



## CNGL

Long live Tokai-Hokuriku and Noetsu expressways! They are going to be E41 .


----------



## 00Zy99

???

I don't get the big deal.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Higher speed limit to be tested on 2 expressways*

The National Police Agency said Thursday it will raise the expressway speed limit to 110 kilometers per hour from the current 100 kph in two designated sections in a trial expected to begin in fiscal 2017 at the earliest.

The higher speed limit will be tested on a 50.5-kilometer Shin-Tomei Expressway section in Shizuoka Prefecture and a 30.6-kilometer Tohoku Expressway section in Iwate Prefecture.

In Japan, the expressway speed limit has not exceeded 100 kph since the nation’s first expressway, the Meishin Expressway, opened in 1963.​
Full news report: http://the-japan-news.com/news/article/0003280269


----------



## irrational_pi

ChrisZwolle said:


> *Higher speed limit to be tested on 2 expressways*
> 
> The National Police Agency said Thursday it will raise the expressway speed limit to 110 kilometers per hour from the current 100 kph in two designated sections in a trial expected to begin in fiscal 2017 at the earliest.
> 
> The higher speed limit will be tested on a 50.5-kilometer Shin-Tomei Expressway section in Shizuoka Prefecture and a 30.6-kilometer Tohoku Expressway section in Iwate Prefecture.
> 
> In Japan, the expressway speed limit has not exceeded 100 kph since the nation’s first expressway, the Meishin Expressway, opened in 1963.​
> Full news report: http://the-japan-news.com/news/article/0003280269


It's still too low I think, considering that almost everybody drives above 120 kph, only slowing down before speed cameras that could be tracked by apps. Also, many segments for example in Kansai area still have only 80 even 60 kph speed limits, which felt like turtle...


----------



## Blackraven

irrational_pi said:


> It's still too low I think, considering that almost everybody drives above 120 kph, only slowing down before speed cameras that could be tracked by apps. Also, many segments for example in Kansai area still have only 80 even 60 kph speed limits, which felt like turtle...


Yeah I agree.

I mean any speed limit increase is great.........but imho, it's too low. I mean, most people drive faster than that (heck I personally can hit up to 170 km/h in a frickin Toyota Corolla with a 1.6 liter engine)

In any case:
Maybe they can raise it to 130 km/h instead.........with a 20% tolerance (like what they do in some European countries).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Tokai-Hokuriku Expressway*

Works are ongoing to expand the Tokai-Hokuriku Expressway to a four lane expressway in Gujo, Gifu Prefecture. This is the 125 meter tall Washimi Bridge, the tallest bridge in Japan. It will be completed in 'fiscal 2018' (which runs until 31 March next year).


----------



## Corvinus

Blackraven said:


> Major car rental agencies in Japan (e.g. Toyota Rent A Car, Nissan Rent a Car, Honda Rent-a-Lease Hokkaido, etc.) will accept International Driver License (IDP)
> 
> Just show them your International Driving Permit as well as your passport when renting a car from any of their airport locations


At least some years back, that did not work for all countries. For the German driving license, for example, an official translation obtained from the German embassy in Tokyo was required. Thus, a certified copy of your license and the fee amount had to be mailed in advance to the embassy, to receive your translation in time before your departure to Japan.

A feasible procedure, but not as simple as just getting the IDP from your local authority.

(The rental companies might accept any documents, but in the end the driver is responsible of carrying what is legally required on him)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A number of expressway segments opened to traffic recently. These are mostly two-lane expressways.

*Sanriku Expressway*
A 9 kilometer segment of the Sanriku Expressway opened to traffic on 30 October in the Tohoku Region. It runs from Mitaki-do to the coastal town of Shizugawa. 

_Shizugawa IC_









*San-in Kinki Expressway*
A 4 kilometer segment of the San-in Kinki Expressway opened to traffic on 30 October. It runs between the exits of Omiya Morimoto and Yoza Amanohashidate.










*Akita Expressway*
A 12 kilometer segment of the Akita Expressway (also known as the Takanosu-Odate Road) opened to traffic on 22 October, between Takanosu and Niida, just west of the city of Odate.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Route K7 North-Yokohama*

Next 18 march 2017, 8.2 km of the Route K7 (North-Yokohama Route) will be open. The new highway connects the Daisan-Keihin Road with the K1 Expressway (Yokohama Route) with three middle IC around the Yokohama International Stadium/Shin Yokohama Station, Kikuna Station and with the National Route 1.











From left to right, Yokohama Kouhoku JCT, Shin-Yokohama IC, Kishiya-Namamugu IC, and Namamugi JCT.

Expressway is extended nortwest following the Tsurumi river to connect with the Tomei Expwy.

Starting on Namamugi JCT with K1:




























^^ Cotton Harbour Marina Gate Bldg https://goo.gl/maps/iajJUxmAs1n





































^^ Bridge over the Tokaido, Keihin-Tohoku and Keikyu lines

Some shots inside the 5.9km tunnel:








































































































































Next, the Shin-Yokohama IC and Yokohama Kouhoku JCT section:























































Source: http://travel.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/news/1043759.html


----------



## castermaild55

Takao IC,　kenodo


----------



## castermaild55

Bando IC .Kenodo open on 26th Feb 2017


----------



## SaulJ

How do Japanese engineers and construction companies manage to build such pristine infrastructure? From all the pictures of roads around the world, the Japanese easily take the crown home. Is the construction material of better quality?


----------



## irrational_pi

SaulJ said:


> How do Japanese engineers and construction companies manage to build such pristine infrastructure? From all the pictures of roads around the world, the Japanese easily take the crown home. Is the construction material of better quality?


I think, the roads are well-maintained; lots of maintenance and repavement of roads that actually could still pass as high quality roads in some countries like my own.
But it comes with a steep price though, literally, because the expressway tolls are among the steepest in the world.


----------



## starrwulfe

Yeah. US$100 one way Tōkyo to Osaka is one reason the infrastructure looks so well maintained 😁


----------



## irrational_pi

starrwulfe said:


> Yeah. US$100 one way Tōkyo to Osaka is one reason the infrastructure looks so well maintained 😁


Even that is if you are using ETC card (like E-Z Pass in USA); the regular fare is even more than $125! :bash:
Might as well take the Shinkansen instead...


----------



## 00Zy99

So, the entire Ken-O is either open or under construction from Enoshima to Narita, right? How are the plans to go past Narita to the Boso Peninsula section progressing?


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## ChrisZwolle

Route K7 of the Shuto Expressway opens to traffic tomorrow (March 18). It is an 8.2 kilometer expressway through the northern part of Yokohama, linking the Bayshore Route, Yokohane Route (K1) and the Daisan-Keihin Road. It is 70% underground, but it features a cool interchange with the Yokohane Route (K1):


----------



## Heavenly Field

00Zy99 said:


> So, the entire Ken-O is either open or under construction from Enoshima to Narita, right? How are the plans to go past Narita to the Boso Peninsula section progressing?


A recent blog post asked that very same question, and the answer was that they were still working on land acquisition and preliminary exploratory digging to make sure they're not going through any valuable archeological sites. So no timeline set.

https://trafficnews.jp/post/66078/2/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Shuto K7*

A video of the new Shuto Expressway Route K7 in Yokohama. 

Interestingly, the tunnel has a shoulder. These are generally omitted due to cost. The Bayshore Route interchange near the end is also mind-boggling.


----------



## starrwulfe

I can't wait until they put the extension going the other way to the Tomei Expressway. Not sure if and when that's going to happen but there definitely are some proposals and it would help me out tremendously


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Chubu-Odan Expressway*

A 9 kilometer segment of the super two Chubu-Odan Expressway opened to traffic today in Yamanashi Prefecture. It runs from Rokugo to Masuho. It contains several tunnels.

A large number of photos can be found here: http://travel.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/news/1049821.html




















A map (it is not far west of Tokyo):


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Keinawa Expressway*

A 5.5 kilometer extension of the Keinawa Expressway opened to traffic on 18 March, from Iwade-Negoro to Wakayama JCT (Hanwa Expressway). This is south of Osaka.










A mock-up sign including the new E-numbering E42. I haven't seen a photo of real signage with E-numbering.


















Lots of photos here: http://travel.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/news/1050277.html


----------



## 00Zy99

Would anybody happen to have a map of the Shin-Tomei's planned route up beyond Gotenba?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*March 2017 expressway openings*

The Japanese fiscal year ends 31 March. Typically, a large number of expressways open halfway the fiscal year (October) and at the end of the fiscal year (March). 2017 (or FY2016 if you want) is no exception.

I found a number of expressways that open this month, most of these are super-two expressways.

* 11 March: a 3 kilometer segment of the *Minami-Kyushu Expressway* opened to traffic between Takoano-kita and Noda
* 18 March: the 8.2 kilometer *Route K7* of the Shuto Expressway in Yokohama opened to traffic
* 18 March: the southernmost 5.5 km of the *Keinawa Expressway* opened to traffic in Wakayama
* 19 March: a 9 kilometer segment of the *Chubu-Odan Expressway* opens to traffic between Rokugo and Masuho
* 20 March: a 3 kilometer extension of the *Sanriku Expressway* opens in tsunami-ravaged Minamisanriku
* 25 March: a 9 kilometer extension of the *Kitakinki-Toyooka Expressway* opens between localities known as Yoka Hyonosen and Hidaka-shinnabe Kogen
* 26 March: the first 17 kilometer segment of the eastern leg of the *Tohoku-Chuo Expressway* opens to traffic between Joban Expressway in Soma and Tamano.


----------



## SCWTC4

Does someone knows why this interchange at the end of the aqua-line just south of Haneda Airport is only half-completed and which roads were (or are) planned to link with the missing ramps?


----------



## davidbkm08

amazing pic , but the youtube videos are taken off


----------



## Heavenly Field

starrwulfe said:


> I can't wait until they put the extension going the other way to the Tomei Expressway. Not sure if and when that's going to happen but there definitely are some proposals and it would help me out tremendously


The Tomei connection is supposed to be completed in FY2021, so March 2022? According to plans anyway. Once it's completed, I'll probably be using it to get back from Tomei as well.



00Zy99 said:


> Would anybody happen to have a map of the Shin-Tomei's planned route up beyond Gotenba?


You mean the section from Gotenba east? Nexco Central has a clickable interactive map, but it's all in Japanese.
http://www.c-nexco.co.jp/corporate/operation/construction/progress/



SCWTC4 said:


> Does someone knows why this interchange at the end of the aqua-line just south of Haneda Airport is only half-completed and which roads were (or are) planned to link with the missing ramps?


There were plans for building a parking/service area at Ukishima Junction, but that sort of got scrapped (or maybe it's just in hiatus). Anyway, they got as far as building the connections, and that's what shows up in the aerial photo.


----------



## 00Zy99

^^That's what I meant.

Thanks a ton!


----------



## irrational_pi

A 11.2 km extension of the Asahikawa-Monbetsu Expressway in Hokkaido opened in 19 March 2017, extending the last section of the expressway from Maruseppu IC further east to the new En'garusetose IC.
The expressway itself is a continuation of the Hokkaido expressway connecting Sapporo and Asahikawa, the two largest cities in Hokkaido, and will shorten the travel distance from the capital to the eastern town of Kitami, Abashiri and Shiretoko Peninsula, famous for its drifting ice in winter and the national park of Shiretoko.


----------



## Exethalion

The K7/K1 interchange is a work of art. Nice and compact, double decked with surface streets underneath, nestled between dense development.


----------



## Ryme Intrinseca

If I wanted to be a party pooper I'd point out that it has offside entries aplenty 

But it really is a nice interchange - amazingly compact for a freeflow interchange, and looks like it's full access too.


----------



## castermaild55

[TOUGE]Mountain pass; volume 001-157

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wu-MTA47Rj0&list=PL8-7cgxLxFFsoytVXU7WjzpDpxWGMTpgQ&index=1


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Kawazu*

I found this on Google Earth. National Highway 414 on the Izu peninsula make use of a loop bridge. :cheers:


----------



## Blackraven

^^^
Looks perfect for drifting


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A landslide has blocked the Chuo Expressway in Mizunami, not far east of Nagoya:


----------



## irrational_pi

ChrisZwolle said:


> A landslide has blocked the Chuo Expressway in Mizunami, not far east of Nagoya:


It's been raining for more than 10 consecutive days in eastern part of Japan due to strong pressure of cold air from Okhotsk Sea colliding with warm moist air from Pacific Ocean, according to the news. Interestingly, when I checked google traffic alert just now, that blocked expressway has been opened, so apparently the clean up was very quick.

Meanwhile, a 7.2 km section connecting Gose Minami IC (御所南) with Gojo Kita IC (五條北) on the approx. 120 km of the Keinawa Expressway (京奈和道) connecting Kyoto, Nara and Wakayama has been opened yesterday, on August 19th.

After completing the last section between Kashihara Kita IC and Kashihara Takada IC, the Nara-Wakayama part will be completed and will fully connect Wakayama with Meihan Expressway (名阪道) which connects Nagoya and Osaka so that it could completely bypass expressways in Osaka, which are often congested.


----------



## starrwulfe

The Metropolitan Expressway Corporation (首都高速道路公団) that administers the expressways in Greater Tokyo has a new inbound tourist oriented video series.


----------



## irrational_pi

starrwulfe said:


> The Metropolitan Expressway Corporation (首都高速道路公団) that administers the expressways in Greater Tokyo has a new inbound tourist oriented video series.


Great informative video, although one important aspect is missing: Parking rules!
Finding parking spaces could be a hassle and when you found one, the price is often exorbitant :nuts:
Not mentioning that the expressways themselves are often clogged during rush hour.

But still, I agree that driving around in Tokyo is very fun, since you could see a different perspective compared with views from train (especially on Rainbow bridge from Odaiba, super awesome!); although for getting from A to B within the city limits, it's not that practical.


----------



## african

The roads in this thread. Soo clean.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A 14.2 kilometer section of Hidaka Expressway (E63) opened to traffic on Hokkaido on 21 April, from Hidaka to Atsuga: https://www.hokkaido-np.co.jp/article/182317


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^









https://travel.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/news/1117566.html


----------



## italystf

ChrisZwolle said:


> A 14.2 kilometer section of Hidaka Expressway (E63) opened to traffic on Hokkaido on 21 April, from Hidaka to Atsuga: https://www.hokkaido-np.co.jp/article/182317


Someone likes to copy European signage (notice the E63 logo, akin to an E-road logo).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Chubu-Odan Expressway*

A 15 kilometer section of the E52 Chubu-Odan Expressway (Trans-Chubu Expressway) opened to traffic today between Yachiho and Saku.


----------



## castermaild55

Tokyo Gaikan Expressway

it will be open june 2nd between misato jc and　koya jc in chiba
























































https://www.tunneltalk.com/Japan-25Apr2017-Mega-TBMs-for-Tokyo-ring-road.php
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tokyo_Gaikan_Expressway


----------



## castermaild55

a disused road of chuo high way since 2001 because of many traffic accident






map
https://www.google.co.jp/maps/search/談合坂サービスエリア　空撮/@35.6293027,139.0313802,4654m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## castermaild55

Warning light of gaikan Expressway


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Inner Circular Expressway, Tokyo*

It has been reported that a 1.2 kilometer viaduct of the C1 Inner Circular Expressway in Tokyo will be replaced by a tunnel in Nihonbashi.

http://www.asahi.com/ajw/articles/AJ201805230039.html


----------



## Momo1435

It's only a proposal for now, it will have to be approved first before it will go ahead (obviously). But this proposal is a start of a further debate that will then also include the costs and such. So there's no certainty that this tunnel will be approved. 


*Shuto Express Way Nihonbashi Tunnel 首都高日本橋地下化*

The ministry of Land and Infrastructure has revealed its proposal for the tunneling of the Shuto Expressway Loop Line Nihonbashi section. If it goes ahead the tunnel will replace the old elevated road that runs above the Nihonbashi River and it's historic bridges. It will open up the river, benefiting the redevelopments in this area by making the riverbanks more attractive for creating good public space. 

documents:
http://www.mlit.go.jp/road/ir/ir-council/exp-ug/doc02.html

http://www.mlit.go.jp/road/ir/ir-council/exp-ug/pdf02/02.pdf
http://www.mlit.go.jp/road/ir/ir-council/exp-ug/pdf02/03.pdf


From west to east the new tunnel will start at the current entrance of the Shuto Expressway Yuasu Line, the road that runs in a tunnel at the back entrance of Tokyo Station. This tunnel entrance will be improved, a new underground junction will be created for the split of the Loop Line and the Yaesu Line. The new tunnel will first follow the riverbank underneath Yaesu 1-Chome and Nihonbashi 1-Chome. Then it will cross the river right underneath the Nihonbashi Bridge. After 1.8 km it will come above ground right underneath the current Edobashi JCT. 

Because it becomes a tunnel the Loop Line will lose all it's entrances and exits in Nihonbashi. The Loop will also be cut as it won't be possible anymore to drive from the west via the Edobashi JCT to the Loop line heading South to Ginza. Not that it really matter as the route via the Yaesu Line is already shorter.

On it's way the tunnel has to avoid the metro tunnels of the Hanzomon Line, the Ginza Line, the Toei Asakusa Line and a tunnel with communication lines. 

If the plan is approved it will only go U/C after 2020.



Current situation











Future situation

Yellow = new tunnel / ramps
Red = Existing Expressway remaining
White = Elevated sections that will be removed. 
Purple/Pink/Orange = Metro tunnels


----------



## Exethalion

It would take stress off the C1 but this means that loop traffic using the Yaesu route will eventually have to use the Tokyo Expressway, which is 1x1 lanes where it runs directly next to the railway. Surely it will have to be widened to cope, or Yaesu route will have to rejoin C1 somewhere sooner.


----------



## Momo1435

In one of the documents (03.pdf) there's a map with the delays because of the traffic jams on these roads. The worst part of the Yaesu Line is before the Nishi-Ginza JCT. On the part that has just 1 lane there are no regular traffic jams. So I guess they will accept that it will become busier there, maybe with some jams. But as the new situation will significantly reduce the more serious traffic jams on the C1 on the Nihonbashi section before the Edobashi JCT they might not think that is an issue. 

It's also a part of the Yaesu Line that can only really be widened by building a tunnel, there's simply no space there to do something with the elevated road.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The underground Yaesu Line appears to have significant underground infrastructure in front of Tokyo Station, like a mall and an underground parking garage that can be accessed from the expressway.


----------



## Momo1435

The mall is part of the underground city surrounding Tokyo station, which extends all the way from Ginza to Otemachi. 

Directly Underneath the elevated part at Yurakucho Station there are also a lot of shops, restaurants and bars. And also directly acessible parking garages. This is a part of the city where every square meter is used at least twice. That's also the reason why it's difficult to increase the capacity of these roads, there's simply no space.


----------



## castermaild55

Renovations to the Pier Section of Higashi-Shinagawa 
and Reclamation Area of Samezu
More than 50 years have passed since The Pier Section of Higashi-Shinagawa and Reclamation Area of Samezu on the Route 1 Haneda Line were opened in 1963. Although regular inspections and repairs have been carried out, serious damage has occurred due to severe use conditions and the extremely corrosive environment, and the structure requires renovation (reconstruction). Consequently, to ensure long-term durability and future maintenance management, this zone is now being rebuilt in a location that is in a certain distance from sea level, crossover structures (public road, etc.) and parallel to the Tokyo monorail. Moreover, to improve traffic safety, the road width will be changed from 17m to 18.2m.

http://www.shutoko.co.jp/en/index/about/road/renovations/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Sanriku Expressway (E45)*

Two sections of the Sanriku Expressway opened to traffic recently along the east coast of northern Honshu.

* On 28 July a 6 km section from Rikuzentakata-Nagabe IC to Rikuzentakata IC opened.
* On 11 August a 5 km section from Yoshihama IC to Kamaishi-minami (south) IC opened.

Another section near Kamaishi will open later in Heisei 30 (2018), including an interchange with the Kamaishi Expressway. Another section from Kesennuma to Rikuzentakata will also open this year.


----------



## Momo1435

A different kind of driving video.

The Tokyo fish market is currently on the move from Tsukiji to Toyosu. The 2 locations are linked by a new road that is connecting Shinbashi with Ariake, crossing 2 bridges between the different artificial islands in the Tokyo Bay. 

With the move all the electric carts are driven to the new market over this new road. 







When the market has completely moved the road will be fully linked to the Loop Road No. 2 in Shinbashi. Part of the old market complex will have to be demolished to make this possible. On the 1st island the road is elevated, it has a clear glass semi cover where it runs along several tall residential towers. You can clearly see this in the video. 

The new road will also become the main route for a new Bus Rapid Transit system that will initially provide transportation for the Olympics. The road also passes the Olympic village (the construction site can be seen on the thumbnail of the video). After the games the BRT system will be extended all the way to Ariake and Odaiba.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*loop road*

I found another loop road: Highway 325 between Kumamoto and Nobeoka on Kyushu.

This road has some interregional significance, it's being developed as the Kyushu-Chūō Expressway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Interesting question. It seems to me that most national expressways are called a 自動車道 _Jidōshadō_ while most urban routes are called a 高速 _kōsoku_. But as you mentioned, this is not uniformly the case, Tomei & Shin-Tomei and Meishin & Shin-Meishin are called a 高速道路 _Kōsoku-dōro_ according to Japanese Wikipedia.


----------



## CNGL

高速道路 _Kōsoku-dōro_ sounds close to Chinese 高速公路 _Gāosù gōnglù_, in fact it only differs in one character (道 vs 公, the first is _dào_ in Chinese). And thus _Gāosù dàolù_ would be more understandable for a Chinese than _Zìdòng chēlù_. Also, since most Japanese expressways are called 自動車道 _Jidōshadō_, I wonder why they translate that as "expressway" instead of "motorway".


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Another 3.5 km section of the Sanriku Expressway (E45) opened to traffic on 21 March, at the prefectural border between Miyagi and Iwate, south of Rikuzentakata. This is also a super-two expressway.

This town of Rikuzentakata was largely destroyed by the 2011 tsunami.

>> https://www3.nhk.or.jp/lnews/morioka/20190321/6040003759.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E13 Tōhoku-Chūō Expressway*

A 4 kilometer section of E13 Tōhoku-Chūō Expressway opened to traffic near Higashine in Yamagata prefecture. This is also a super-two expressway between Higashine IC and Higashine-kita (north) IC.

Another section will open in April. Tōhoku-Chūō Expressway is a new expressway in the interior of northern Honshu. Most of it opened after 2016.


----------



## castermaild55

ENG subb


----------



## castermaild55

Shin tomei
isehara jct ⇄　Isehara oyama IC
will be open in 2019


----------



## castermaild55

chubu odan

ENG subb


----------



## castermaild55

chubu odan
rokugo ⇄　nakatomi ⇄　shimobe hayakawa 
was opened last month


----------



## castermaild55

in Yamanashi

all shin Kanjo opens 2020





all R140 Nishi Kanto ROAD (kofu ⇄　Yamanashi　city
was opened last year


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Joshin-etsu Expressway*

A 37.5 kilometer four lane expansion of the Joshin-etsu Expressway (E18) from Shinanomachi to Joetsu will open to traffic on 5 December.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E13 Tohoku-Chuo Expressway*

A 6 kilometer segment of the super two Tohoku-Chuo Expressway will open to traffic on 22 December. It runs from the Joban Expressway to Soma Sanjo IC.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E39 Asahikawa-Monbetsu Expressway*

A 6.9 kilometer segment of the Asahikawa-Monbetsu Expressway (E39) near Engaru, Hokkaido opened to traffic on 21 December. It is a super two expressway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E45 Hachinohe-Kuji Expressway*

A 7.4 kilometer segment of the super-two E45 Hachinohe-Kuji Expressway has opened to traffic today.

It's located on the northeast coast of Honshu in northern Iwate prefecture. The new segment is located between Samuraihama and Kuji-Kita (north) interchanges. Satellite imagery from December 2019 shows that it has passing lanes.


----------



## Exethalion

Are there any serious plans to replace Bijogi JCT? It has very tight turns and is traffic signal controlled, making it seem woefully inadequate to serve as the main intersection between route 5 and the 3rd ring road, especially once the latter is fully encircling Tokyo.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The ministry of transport has announced a number of super two expressways to be expanded to four lanes, starting in 2020. It's about 110 kilometers that will be twinned.

I think this image also says that the Japanese expressway network is 11,960 kilometers long.


----------



## verreme

ChrisZwolle said:


> *7 March 2020*
> 
> A 2.4 kilometer segment of the Shin-Tomei Expressway (E1A) has opened to traffic in Japan. It's a new segment of four lane expressway between Isehara JCT and Isehara-Oyama IC, which is on the west side of the Tokyo urban area.
> 
> Article: https://www.c-nexco.co.jp/corporate/pressroom/news_release/4733.html
> 
> Map: https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=35.4151&mlon=139.3015#map=15/35.4151/139.3015


Video:


----------



## Exethalion

Will the E68 Higashi-Fujigoko road have a junction with the Shin-Tomei? It looks that way on satellite view, but I see no evidence of ramps being built there, and the site is surrounded by many small villages.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There will be an interchange between those two, but it's not where the main routes intersect, but slightly to the north: https://www.google.com/maps/@35.3265849,138.90817,892m/data=!3m1!1e3

OSM shows the configuration: https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=35.3280&mlon=138.9091#map=16/35.3280/138.9091


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*C3 Tokai-Kanjo Expressway*

A 9 kilometer segment of the C3 Tokai-Kanjo Expressway has opened to traffic today in the Nagoya area, between Seki-Hiromi IC and Yamagata IC.

Perhaps surprisingly, it is built only as a super-two, despite being in a fairly densely populated area on the outskirts of a large metropolitan area.










https://www.chunichi.co.jp/s/article/2020032090232951.html










https://news.webike.net/2020/03/02/176901/


----------



## TM_Germany

^^It looks like it's prepared for a future 2x2 widening.


----------



## verreme

ChrisZwolle said:


> *Route K7, Shuto Expressway, Japan
> 
> 22 March 2020*
> 
> A 7.1 kilometer extension of the Yokohama North Route (K7) of the Shuto Expressway system opens to traffic today in Japan. It is an extension of K7 around the north side of Yokohama, between the Daisan-Keihin Expressway and the Tomei Expressway. This provides direct access from the port of Yokohama to the national expressway system. It includes a 4.1 kilometer long tunnel.
> 
> Article (with map): 神奈川）横浜北西線が開通　東名-横浜港のアクセス向上：朝日新聞デジタル


Here's a video:


----------



## Exethalion

What is the impact of the Olympics rescheduling on projects like the Haneda line renewal and Nihonbashi elevated section redevelopment? Will they press ahead with work or wait to minimise disruption? In the case of the former project, perhaps they could reach a later stage of development in time for July 2021.


----------



## belerophon

if there would be olympics in 2021 at all


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It turns out that a 4.1 kilometer section of the E62 Fukagawa-Rumoi Expressway on Hokkaido has opened to traffic on 28 March 2020. It is a super two expressway between Rumoi-Owada IC and Rumoi IC.









北海道では初、高規格幹線道路が全線開通…着工から２７年


【読売新聞】　高規格幹線道路「深川・留萌自動車道」（北海道深川市―留萌市間、４９キロ）の最終区間となる留萌市の留萌大和田インターチェンジ（ＩＣ）―留萌ＩＣ間（４・１キロ）が２８日、開通した。同自動車道は、着工から２７年で全線開通とな




www.yomiuri.co.jp













OpenStreetMap


OpenStreetMap is a map of the world, created by people like you and free to use under an open license.




www.openstreetmap.org


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A spiral road section of National Highway 411 north of Koshu (Yamanashi prefecture). A new section will open on 15 May.

Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## Exethalion

Trying to reignite this thread with an interesting tidbit:

The underground Yaesu route expressway in central Tokyo features the country's only pedestrian exits. Small laybys allow a maximum of 2 vehicles to drop off passengers outside a set of doors that, during day hours, lead up to the underground Yaesu mall, and to Tokyo station. A weird little feature that was probably intended to be used more than it is.


----------



## VITORIA MAN

Road Ahead by YY, en Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The E1A Shin-Tomei Expressway will be expanded to six lanes between Gotenba and Hamamatsu on 22 December (it was built for six lanes). It will also have a 120 km/h speed limit:



https://the-japan-news.com/news/article/0006957216


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Shin-Tomei Expressway (E1A) is now striped for six lanes with a 120 km/h speed limit between Gotemba and Hamamatsu:


----------



## TM_Germany

Is this a highway widening? Would be the first one I've heard of in Japan. If so, it looks like they just added a strip of asphalt on either side, but then again the surrounding greenery doesn't look like anything was changed there recently.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

This expressway was built a few years ago, wide enough to support six lanes but it was initially striped for two lanes each way.

Apparently there was also talk about raising the speed limit to 140 km/h.


----------



## starrwulfe

ChrisZwolle said:


> This expressway was built a few years ago, wide enough to support six lanes but it was initially striped for two lanes each way.
> 
> Apparently there was also talk about raising the speed limit to 140 km/h.


...some of us were already doing 120+ kph already on there... 

Traffic on the "old" Tomei is at lower levels finally so they can do more reconstruction work on it too I suppose. Would be nice if they could add a lane in Shizuoka and eastern Aichi as well to match.

Would be REALLY nice if they could hurry up the Shin-Tomei construction here in Kanagawa!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E55 Kochi-Tobu Expressway*

A 6.2 kilometer segment of the Kochi-Tobu Expressway has opened to traffic today on Shikoku. It's a super-two expressway through the eastern edge of Kochi. 

Location: OpenStreetMap

Photos in the article:









つながる道､広がる可能性　高知南国道路２／２７全通 | 高知新聞


高知市五台山の上空から北に向かって撮影した高知南国道路。写真奥に見える高知自動車道路とつながったことで、移動時間の短縮、防災機能の強化などが図られた（昨年１２月８日、佐藤邦昭撮影）高知道―新港―空港　東西交通の時間短縮　高知市高須の市街地。...




www.kochinews.co.jp


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Aso Bridge collapsed during the 2016 Kumamoto Earthquake. This was a steel arch bridge, it was destroyed by a landslide.

The replacement bridge will open on 7 March. It's a 97 meter high concrete cantilever box girder bridge. It's built slightly to the south of the original bridge.

Location: Google Maps

The destroyed bridge location:









The new bridge under construction. The landslide is visible on the hillside on the left.









The new bridge









The new bridge under construction (the background one)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E45 Sanriku Expressway*

The final portion of the E45 Sanriku Expressway has opened to traffic today in Kesennuma. The expressway was built across the port area, including a cable-stayed bridge. It is a super two expressway, like most of Sanriku Expressway. The coastal region is not as densely populated farther north from Sendai.

Kesennuma was substantially destroyed during the 2011 Tohoku Earthquake and tsunami, which is almost exactly 10 years ago. The Sanriku Expressway was built mostly over the past 10 years, connecting the many destroyed towns and cities. 

The location: OpenStreetMap


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368150157473185792


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E45 Hachinohe-Kuji Expressway*

The final stretch of the Hachinohe-Kuji Expressway (E45) has opened to traffic in northeastern Honshu, a 16 kilometer segment between Hirono Taneichi and Samuraihama. This means that the Hachinohe-Kuji Expressway is now completed.

Location: OpenStreetMap

E45 is a coastal corridor from Sendai to Hachinohe. This expressway serves the coastal area that was destroyed by the tsunami in 2011. It consists of three super two highways: the Sanriku Expressway in the south, the Hachinohe-Kuji Expressway in the north and the Sanriku-Kita Jukan Road in between. The latter is still being developed. E45 has a large number of tunnels.









八戸と久慈が一本に　三陸沿岸道路・洋野種市―侍浜が開通（デーリー東北新聞社） - Yahoo!ニュース


　国が東日本大震災の復興道路と位置付ける「三陸沿岸道路」の洋野種市インターチェンジ（IC）―侍浜IC間（延長16キロ）が20日、開通した。これにより、八戸市と久慈市間の約50キロが自動車専用道路でつ




news.yahoo.co.jp


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E55 Tokushima Nanbu Expressway*

The first 2.4 km segment of the Tokushima Nanbu Expressway (E55) has opened to traffic in Tokushima on Shikoku today. It's part of a future super two expressway that is planned along the southern coast of Shikoku. 

Location: OpenStreetMap









徳島南部自動車道・沖洲ＩＣ－津田ＩＣ間開通｜徳島の話題｜徳島ニュース｜徳島新聞デジタル


国土交通省が整備していた徳島南部自動車道・徳島沖洲インター…



www.topics.or.jp


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Island City Line (Route 6) of the Fukuoka Expressway has been inaugurated today:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375736354454171648

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375710105488949250


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E13 Tohoku-Chuo Expressway*

A 10 kilometer segment of super two expressway has opened to traffic today near Fukushima, between Reizan IC and Date Kuwaori IC, part of E13 between Soma and Fukushima. This means the super two link from Fukushima to the east coast is now completed.

Location: OpenStreetMap


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385802287747043328

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385937327646674949


----------

